# What song can you not stop listening to?



## Needs a clean

As above really, what song can you just not stop listening to at the moment?
For me its "The Pretty Reckless" - Make me wanna die!


----------



## razzle




----------



## Dougster




----------



## GolfFanBoy

Cause of the World Cup I guess this one:-


----------



## DLC

Went through some old CD's recently and rediscovered Paul Weller. Can't stop listening to Broken Stones and Wild Wood at the mo....


----------



## Sian




----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Needs a clean said:


> As above really, what song can you just not stop listening to at the moment?
> For me its "The Pretty Reckless" - Make me wanna die!
> YouTube- The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die (Viral Version)


She's ugly! Not. :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf




----------



## Idlewillkill

Still waiting for the record from Amazon.....


----------



## freon warrior

A bunch of old rockers for you!

Asia-Holy War.' .....is it worth dying for'


----------



## ant_s

as above, billionaire by travie McCoy, great song!!


----------



## Dizzle77

Been after this tune since beginning of the year when I heard a snippet on Hospital podcast. Finally it's been released


----------



## Blazebro




----------



## ksm1985

dug out their old album which i had not listened to in a long time, and this tune is catchy, no other reason


----------



## ovolo

listening to this for about the last month :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Flipping awesome


----------



## alan_mcc

nice car in the background too, think hes a detailing nut also


----------



## UBRWGN

Bit of oldish D&B, great track for the summer. :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

Well if I had to pick one song with a good video it'd have to be Airbourne - Blonde, Bad & Beautiful.






Absolutely loving this band at the moment, a good simple formula of rock'n'roll. I'd imagne if AC/DC formed in the last 5-10 years they'd sound like this.


----------



## RyanJon

A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran


----------



## empsburna




----------



## Shiny

freon warrior said:


> A bunch of old rockers for you!
> 
> Asia-Holy War.' .....is it worth dying for'


I can't believe you posted this! I was in Dunelm Mill at the weekend and "Open You Eyes" was on the store radio. I thought to myself, bloody hell, there's a blast from my past that i never thought i'd hear again and lo and behold they pop up again!

For me though, i still can't get Alexisonfire out of the car (thanks *TAY*)


----------



## Greg_VXR

so addictive and also frisky


----------



## sim L




----------



## Rickyboy

Blue Blood Blues - The Dead Weather


----------



## Gruffs

This is one of my favourite ever and i'll always listen to it.






And this is the Foos Defining track for me. I want to be there when they play it live. It sums up their whole sound. This is my fave, then All My Life, then My Hero, then Pretender, then Everlong.
(massive Foos fan - can you tell).


----------



## PaulGTI

Band of horses, The funeral, as used on the Danny MacAskill vid.


----------



## dew1911

Played it on the radio this morning at 3:30am... Not sure how many people I woke up with a combo of Diesel Transit, loud music and goon singing along :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

NSFW lyrics






I love the lyrics;
I'm from the apple which means I'm the Mac,
She's a PC, she lives in my lap.

---------

My dollars was down, she left me for some Euro's,
Took my whole flavour, I call her coke zero

:lol:


----------



## AstraDave

cant stop listening to this at the moment


----------



## Beau Technique

LOL at alex 225, cracking vid, tracks catchy also.

I love adam f and various d+b but this one has to be the all time favourite that I cant get bored of listening to.
Not sure how to add the embeded video link


----------



## Beau Technique

And another one is Roni size/reprazent share the fall groove rider remix
Great tunes which gave great times


----------



## Gruffs

Nuff Said!


----------



## tim

Literally, my iTunes Play Count is 455 at the minute!


----------



## dreamtheater

Great melodic progressive metal...


----------



## Rizzo

At the moment this is on repeat quite alot lol


----------



## HC1001

Never a car journey made without listening to this..........


----------



## johnnyc

i really like this at the mo


----------



## alan_mcc

Dizzee Rascal at TITP - Smells Like Teen Spirit (nirvana cover). Although its not on youtube


----------



## UBRWGN

:thumb:


----------



## shredder1uk

stuck in my head at the mo.


----------



## thehogester

My three top listened this week...


----------



## Taffyopel

Paul.


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Mark Ronson ft. Q-Tip Got to be one of the catchiest tunes out there and probably number one this weekend:thumb:and Magnetic Man superb:thumb::thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## rsdan1984

dillinger escape plan - room full of eyes
as i lay dying - anodyne sea


----------



## R7KY D

At the moment I'm going thru an Eminem phase and the one that has got me , Well there's two is 

3am & Stay wide awake


----------



## MHTexPete

http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/troy/wooden_horse.shtml 
awesome tune


----------



## Dubbed

I am loving Swedish House Mafia - One at the mo!! What a tune, the video is a little messed up though!! lol

Also liking Billionaire by Travie Mccoy featuring Bruno Mars.


----------



## alan_mcc

we're taking over this town :devil:


----------



## 306chris

But it has to be LOUD. It's one of the few albums i can listen to from start to finish without skipping tracks


----------



## JenJen

Love this video and the tune isnt bad...


----------



## Judas

easy


----------



## MHTexPete




----------



## Buck

Love this one when I'm driving home...






and this one too...


----------



## -JP-




----------



## S63

Rumer. For those of an older generation that enjoy the magical voice of Karen Carpenter, this lady is worth a listen.


----------



## davies20

May i just add that this thread is awsome!

This is one of my favourtie tracks at the moment, give it a listen to atleast half way through, you'll see what i mean! gives me the chills!


----------



## Miglior

Nneka with chase and status a great track mate. Good call!


----------



## davies20

JPC said:


> Nneka with chase and status a great track mate. Good call!


cheers fella! i love it, saw chase and status in manchester the other month, they finished there set with this and the vibe was amazing! one of them moments you never forget...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## davies20

One more for the road...If you into remixes then i think you'll like this.

I'm personally a big fan of prodigy's beats so thats probably why this appeals to me, plus mixed with a classic everyone must admit!!






P.s.1min 32 it gets good!


----------



## tim

A bit more of the moment than some posted here, but preordered this on iTunes and haven't stopped listening to it since!






Has nothing to do with Miss Watson... honest!


----------



## Jordan

kinda getting big on the radio now though, i prefer more underground than mainstream stuff.


----------



## Blazebro

Tuuuuunnnneeeee:


----------



## Judas

tim said:


> A bit more of the moment than some posted here, but preordered this on iTunes and haven't stopped listening to it since!
> 
> YouTube- 'Say You Don't Want It' Official Video featuring Emma Watson - One Night Only
> 
> Has nothing to do with Miss Watson... honest!


I hope not, shes about 12........:doublesho


----------



## tim

Judas said:


> I hope not, shes about 12........:doublesho


Try 20 :thumb:

:argie:


----------



## Judas

tim said:


> Try 20 :thumb:
> 
> :argie:


but looks 12 in the video....

I win.......:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

this is on repeat


----------



## Grinnall v8

Quite like this:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Currently been listening to the new Disturbed album (not *really new* but new to me)
and this is my fave track ,the chorus is proper sing along win.




Also an oldie i have on my ipod which tends to get repeated more than once




RIP Ronnie


----------



## Mini 360

Song of the moment. Seeing them for my 4th time in October!


----------



## PugIain

Ive just found my feeder mixtape (actually a cd but you get the idea) a week or two ago i made years ago! i thought they where cool.Ahh the memories of town centres with windows down and Buck rogers blasting out in my old Rover.


----------



## Dizzle77

Don't think I'll ever get tired of playing this.

One of my all time fav tunes, by a great band.
Only just found this live video of them performing the song.......

*Queens of the Stone Age - Better living through chemistry*​



:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Suasexed

Two tracks I'm absolutely loving are Hurts 'Wonderful Life' (well I've been loving this for a year now!) and Janelle Monae 'Make the Bus'.


----------



## uruk hai

I love this tune, the solo is simply epic






Really like this, good tune and what a cracking voice not to mention a stunner.


----------



## ksm1985




----------



## chisai

Only because it's my lads.
Nothing 'rocky' about it.


----------



## chunkytfg

This is the youtube music vid I cant stop watching atm.

Firstly because Christina aguilera is stunning and her voice is amazing and secondly because it shows just how good she is as she literally blows the american idol finalists out the water!!!


----------



## Fordy_ST500




----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## scottgm

agree with Gruffs, although top of my Foo's list has to be DOA


----------



## johnnyguitar

At the moment it's Counting Crow's "Accidentally In Love" as I have to learn it for a practice tonight in time to play it at a wedding next weekend!!

Personally I have Roxette by Wilko Johnson (although originally a Feelgoods song) from his most recent album.


----------



## tim

Both of these this week






and


----------



## chr15rey




----------



## Phantom




----------



## Judas

tim said:


> Both of these this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> YouTube- Mumford & Sons - The Cave


oh please.............:doublesho


----------



## tim

Judas said:


> oh please.............:doublesho


And the problem is?


----------



## peanut1

Judas said:


> easy


THE BEST DANCE TUNE OF ALL TIME!!!

Mind you, Cafe Del Mar is pretty close behind it!


----------



## Judas

tim said:


> And the problem is?


imo - poor choices.

and before it starts into a free for all, its my opinion and because its on a public site, I am allowed to express it......:thumb:

cheers.


----------



## Judas

peanut1 said:


> THE BEST DANCE TUNE OF ALL TIME!!!
> 
> Mind you, Cafe Del Mar is pretty close behind it!


lol- cafe del mar, 2nd in a 2 horse race........... :thumb:


----------



## tim

Judas said:


> imo - poor choices.
> 
> and before it starts into a free for all, its my opinion and because its on a public site, I am allowed to express it......:thumb:
> 
> cheers.


Opinions are like assholes.. everyone's got one..


----------



## Judas

peanut1 said:


> THE BEST DANCE TUNE OF ALL TIME!!!
> 
> Mind you, Cafe Del Mar is pretty close behind it!


peanut - what about this:


----------



## Judas

tim said:


> Opinions are like assholes.. everyone's got one..


and they always stink......lol


----------



## alan_mcc

The Writer - Ellie Goulding


----------



## jerry318

Florence And The Machine - Drumming Song Boy 8 Bit Remix - AMAZING


----------



## johnnyguitar

Personally I think dance music is a waste of electricity. But jsut because I don't like it doesn't mean it's ****.


(What am I saying, of course it does :lol


----------



## Judas

johnnyguitar said:


> Personally I think dance music is a waste of electricity. But jsut because I don't like it doesn't mean it's ****.
> 
> (What am I saying, of course it does :lol


I understand what you're saying, for me it's when I'm in the mood for it.

sometimes its on and I have to turn it off and sometimes its great.

great in a club


----------



## Gruffs




----------



## Drakey

Not a clue why but i find myself listenin to 'Scouting for girls - Famous' a hell of alot


----------



## jamest

Behemoth - Ov Fire and Void


----------



## alan_mcc

Prodigy - Breathe


----------



## ksm1985

http://www.youtube.com/ watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=PlayList&p=9597876E8DF8EBA1&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## Guest




----------



## woolley

at the minute i gotta say;

magnetic man - i need air 
swedish house mafia - one 

nigh on obsessed with these two


----------



## Judas

woolley said:


> at the minute i gotta say;
> 
> magnetic man - i need air
> swedish house mafia - one
> 
> nigh on obsessed with these two


put the videos up and we can have a listen.


----------



## Lost Boys

Richard Hell and the Voidoids - Blank Generation. 
It has to be played very loud though, quiet doesn't do this justice.


----------



## slim

Good Morning, Two tunes I love at the moment...


----------



## tim

Awesome, just awesome. Been listening to them both all day!


----------



## Ben_ZS




----------



## rsdan1984

bring me the horizon - chelsea smile


----------



## jamest

Between the Buried and Me - "Obfuscation"


----------



## PugIain

Just to bring this back on track with some proper music 




Just the intro riff alone must be worth burning your Alexandra Turd.Sorry Burke cds for.


----------



## Robbie.M

Some brilliant tracks here...I've started listening to reggae again and this just stays in there all the time....(and no I dont smoke weed..lol)


----------



## Eddy

Bit of an oldie here but this is something that I am listening to quite a lot recently:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Adagio for strings, it's what I want to hear when I depart this world.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## nicks16v

Has anyone heard the new Ikea advert where they walk through the kitchens, I cant seem to get that out my head


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Her voice is amazing.

or heres the official video


----------



## fretfret

Spikedriver Blues, Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Judas

SubtleAggressiv said:


> YouTube - Magnetic Man ft. Katy B - Perfect Stranger, live at Maida Vale
> 
> Her voice is amazing.
> 
> or heres the official video
> YouTube - Magnetic Man ft Katy B - Perfect Stranger


love it - thanks for a top vid.


----------



## Judas




----------



## madwedge

Judas said:


> love it - thanks for a top vid.


Yes I love that song! Can't stop listening to it! :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## TMM

chavvin' it up


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## paddymk5

written in the stars...


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Judas said:


> love it - thanks for a top vid.


no probs :thumb:



Judas said:


> YouTube - Hadouken! - "Turn The Lights Out" [music video]


the title to this^ got me thinking of this -






I love the references to SF4 and the heavy bass line


----------



## Ross




----------



## Ross

I love the rift on Harvester of Sorrow,I think the whole Justice for all album is a cracker.


----------



## woodymbr

or this


----------



## silverback

Ac/dc shoot to thrill at the moment


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Liking this a lot right now


----------



## Stewerty

Favourite song at the minute is Faithless - Music Matters, not what I normally listen to but I love it!


----------



## davies20

Boys, make way for this......

Amazing!


----------



## Deano

guns n roses, chinese democracy. I was at the M.E.N last monday and they where awesome. Late, but awesome. No matter how much i crank the car stereo I cant replicate it.


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## uruk hai

Liking this a lot at the momment


----------



## J1ODY A

it always comes back to this song for me...






this always gets me singing too...


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

davies20 said:


> Boys, make way for this......
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> YouTube - Far East Movement - Like A G6 ft. The Cataracs, Dev


This sounds so good. Thanks for the link :thumb:


----------



## buckas

just a nice tune

&


----------



## PugIain

Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet 
A really lovely,melodic song.
Not my usual Metal/Rock thing but I must admit to a penchant for Dire Straits.


----------



## Idlewillkill

Even tho I love metal, hardcore.... I adore the song used on this video.






Very tempted to get a record by them


----------



## sfstu

listen to it 3 or 4 times a week when walking the dog-always puts me in a good mood no matter what!!

or




rgds stu


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

This is a great song.


----------



## M.M

This 



and


----------



## Skuperb

SubtleAggressiv said:


> YouTube- Katy B - Katy On A Mission - OUT 22nd AUGUST! this is on repeat


I love this song. In my head all day long as well as Perfect Stranger (Magnetic Man and Katy B). Something about her voice I just love


----------



## Judas

Skuperb said:


> I love this song. In my head all day long as well as Perfect Stranger (Magnetic Man and Katy B). Something about her voice I just love


or this:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Skuperb said:


> I love this song. In my head all day long as well as Perfect Stranger (Magnetic Man and Katy B). Something about her voice I just love


Yeah I know what you mean, theres something sexy about a hot girl who can also sing imo :thumb: :argie:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

^Really feeling this song right now. Moving on from a break up right now and these lyics are striking a chord.


----------



## m0bov

And live


----------



## mr.t

Needs a clean said:


> As above really, what song can you just not stop listening to at the moment?
> For me its "The Pretty Reckless" - Make me wanna die!
> YouTube- The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die (Viral Version)


luv that


----------



## Techgeek

Not one song in particular but I cant stop listening to my rezerection and fubar tapes, ripped them all to mp3 and downloaded some more now.
Never gets old.





When it all gets a bit too much I always go back to this one...


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Katy B ft the amazing Ms. Dynamite


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

or try this 'hardcore' remix. its better in ways.


----------



## Judas

^^^^^

you get me bruv


----------



## Judas




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## ksm1985




----------



## SubtleAggressiv




----------



## monty537




----------



## SubtleAggressiv




----------



## buckas

Corsa D-Driver said:


>


:thumb:

much better than some of the rap crap in this thread


----------



## GavinD

havent got a link to it, but for me its lets go surfing by the drums- great song, great hobby!


----------



## gargreen7

Anberlin - The Unwinding Cable Car


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Some people just love to moan.

Something to listen and relax to..


----------



## ceacea30

i love all of Armin


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Flair




----------



## spitfire

Caught myself whistling this at work :lol:


----------



## PugIain

Another tune everyone has to got to like,even though I remember it coming out and that makes me feel old.
Although this isnt the original its better.


----------



## Hair Bear

Feel good factor


----------



## The_Bouncer

Well, for the last 17 years at least....


----------



## jay_bmw

found this when listening to Pro Green (Jungle) which is another tune i can't stop listening to.


----------



## scooby73

Takes me back to my early '90s rave days.






And one of my all time favourite tunes.


----------



## vectra ed

I remember buying the LP Going for the one. Way back in 1977. Hve just bought it on CD and can not stop playing it......This is my favorite track at the moment.


----------



## rsdan1984

that one now!!


----------



## Shiny

Retro for me at the moment in the CD player in the car -


----------



## oval




----------



## oval




----------



## oval




----------



## oval




----------



## oval




----------



## oval




----------



## oval




----------



## oval

sorry for getting caried away ill stop now before u ban me


----------



## gargreen7




----------



## rapala

something a bit different but her voice is so good.


----------



## ksm1985

brap brap brap


----------



## centenary

I've always liked a bit of classical music and recently watch a couple of yiutube clips of Andre Rieu.

Some well all of the clips are excellent. I've always liked Rivell's Bolero






However, you cannot sing along to this. Instead, after watching the clip on youtube, I cannot get this song out of my head. Amigos para siemper

Not everyone's cup of tea I know. Got tickets to see Rieu at the MEN in april!

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## TMM




----------



## jay_bmw

ksm1985 said:


> brap brap brap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =QUOTE]
> 
> i've just bought his album (blam!) off the back of that - cheers


----------



## Idlewillkill

Bring the tech.......


----------



## centenary

This is brilliant and sticks in my mind


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Its Saturday night and Im in the mood for something like this...






*contains some swearing

*warning! This song contains 'rap' so if u dont like it dont click and [email protected]$h about it :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Rizzo

New Chase and Status - Blind Faith






Also Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady Go after hearing it in 'Collateral' last night


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

At the moment, Band of Joy's "Monkey".

If you're under 45, don't even bother looking!


----------



## Venom




----------



## bobssignum

Just has to be this dodge chargers , babes and midnight rider


----------



## Eddy




----------



## AcN

For me it's :






Might be a bit weird for many people, but it's pretty fun to play on guitar lol


----------



## chillly

Sorry but it has to be we no speak americano


----------



## MSD1540

Not a classic but as the thread title says I can't stop listening to it at the moment: -


----------



## Leodhasach

Skip to 2:12ish.


----------



## MSD1540

Good acoustic version that I'm currently playing time again.


----------



## davies20

alot of rock going on i think......

lets bring it back to youth lol


----------



## ksm1985




----------



## HOLES

i hope i have done this right

rubber bandits - horse oustide (language warning)





"Monkey Jazz" : BEARDYMAN





BEARDYMAN does A THING





and just for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## VW Golf-Fan

1:53 onwards


----------



## Lost Boys




----------



## Trip tdi

shes like the wind from dirty dancing, plus hungry eyes.


----------



## Ross




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## uruk hai

A few more, loving the first one











IMO a very special track


----------



## MSD1540

^^Love the fact that every line in Ian Browns song has the words starting F then E then A then R. Very clever.


----------



## brucie

Trance:
Rank 1 - Airwave (Original Mix)





Emma Shapplin - Spente le Stelle (Yomanda Remix)





John O'Callaghan - Big Sky (Agnelli & Nelson Remix)





Chillout:
Nicos - Secret Love





Koop - Koop Island Blues





Imogen Heap - Hide & Seek


----------



## AJA_528i

:thumb:


----------



## Matt197

good thread, i cant stop listing to Soils 2001 album Scars at the moment, its helping me get through some bad times.

not to everyone's taste i know.











Found this guy on youtube and his music is dam good imo.


----------



## voon

Ugh ... there's so bloody many on the same level, I don't even know where to begin, so depending on mood, too. But to name a few:

One of the most beautiful songs ever if you ask me:






I'm also heavy into melodic or vocal trance and consorts (trance haters close their ears ):





















Special one with the wonderful Sharon of Within Temptation:





And to move to all that melodic/gothic/opera metal ... I'm all for that sugary rock stuff:











Or Nightwish:





Oh and my lovely germans #1 (to go for something totally different):





Lovely germans #2:





And there's one Million more .... argh ... what a question to ask me....


----------



## Fordy_ST500




----------



## ksm1985




----------



## jay_bmw

i like your music choices KSM, i've downloaded JME's album from your reccomendations


----------



## ksm1985

330ci said:


> i like your music choices KSM, i've downloaded JME's album from your reccomendations


haha thank you! what else have you been listening to? oh and jme is skeptas' brother

you will get heaps of vids on youtube on 'grimedaily' and 'sbtv' channels


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

An oldie but a fantastic song! Heard it on the radio today.


----------



## R7KY D

Don't stop the rock by Free style , Its the one they used on the cadburys advert with the kids and their bloody eyebrows


----------



## S63

Matt Monro is on the back burner whilst I enjoy Adele, great voice and a great single.


----------



## NickP




----------



## ksm1985

hope 330ci likes this


----------



## jay_bmw

Yes mate,

i bought Skepta's new album, there's a song on there i think you'll like called 'big' feat chipmunk 

Have a look *(if you haven't allready)


----------



## ksm1985

330ci said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> i bought Skepta's new album, there's a song on there i think you'll like called 'big' feat chipmunk
> 
> Have a look *(if you haven't allready)


yeah, big is awesom, im goin to see him in glasgow next month


----------



## jay_bmw

Wicked mate, i bet that will be good

Here's another fav from 'blam'






Love the vid too (can't beat a matte black 5 series haha)


----------



## Ross




----------



## ksm1985

330ci said:


> Wicked mate, i bet that will be good
> 
> Here's another fav from 'blam'
> 
> YouTube - Sidetracked - Jme ft Wiley Produced by D Solz
> 
> Love the vid too (can't beat a matte black 5 series haha)


he is one brainy ****, uni degree and can do the rubiks cube in about a minute :lol:

its halfway thru this vid


----------



## Lost Boys

One of the most underated guitar bands of all time.
NME voted this album the 4th greatest album of all time.


----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## Jochen




----------



## Method Man

*CYPRESS HILL - Insane in the Brain*






and

*THE ASSOCIATES - Party Fears Two*


----------



## Ben_ZS

ksm1985 said:


> haha thank you! what else have you been listening to? oh and jme is skeptas' brother
> 
> you will get heaps of vids on youtube on 'grimedaily' and 'sbtv' channels
> 
> YouTube - Devlin & Ed Sheeran - Blind Faith (Radio 1 Live Lounge)
> 
> YouTube - Lowkey & Faith SFX - DJGONE.TV Epic Barz


I've seen Faith SFX live at BCM in Magaluf....EPIC!

















Tickle your fancy KSM? Got a good website for free mixtape downloads (not Torrent) if you want me to PM it to you?


----------



## ksm1985

Ben_ZS said:


> I've seen Faith SFX live at BCM in Magaluf....EPIC!
> 
> YouTube - GIGGS - Take Your Hats Off - (Take Your Hats Off Mixtape)
> YouTube - 12. Giggs - Look Over Your Shoulder (Take Your Hats Off Mixtape) HQ
> YouTube - Youngsta - Break It Down *ANTI SOCIAL*
> YouTube - Fix Dotm Ft Ross - Sunshine
> Tickle your fancy KSM? Got a good website for free mixtape downloads (not Torrent) if you want me to PM it to you?


that would be cool thanks ye, i have giggs' new mixtape, not as bad as i thought, its my bro thats more into him, and the police stopped his tour from going ahead :lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS

ksm1985 said:


> that would be cool thanks ye, i have giggs' new mixtape, not as bad as i thought, its my bro thats more into him, and the police stopped his tour from going ahead :lol:


Yea Giggs has step his game up, because all the youngers are coming through :lol: Plus he sort of had to with Whookid as the DJ for his latest mixtape.

I know the police keep stopping his tours, a few of my mates know him. I know the reason behind Walk In The Park, it came from when he came down to Birmingham before.


----------



## kempe

Yep I'm sad here is my song of the moment :doublesho:lol::doublesho






I love it and I think Dev is well fit :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS

kempe said:


> Yep I'm sad here is my song of the moment :doublesho:lol::doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and I think Dev is well fit :thumb:


I hate that tune! :lol: This ones good though....


----------



## kempe

Ben_ZS said:


> I hate that tune! :lol: This ones good though....
> 
> YouTube - Far East Movement - Rocketeer ft. Ryan Tedder


You should see my music colection its a bit mixed :lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS

*QUALITY!*


----------



## ksm1985

some of devlins stuff is great too


----------



## SubtleAggressiv




----------



## BAXRY




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Ingo

I'm Free - Helloween






Spread Your Fire - Angra






LOVE the drummer in Angra. Aquiles Priester EX Angra currently in Hangar an equally AWESOME band


----------



## Judas




----------



## Natalie

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## Frothey

though it's on loop with


----------



## Natalie

Ben_ZS said:


> *QUALITY!*
> 
> YouTube - Spandau Ballet - Gold


:thumb: Mine and my best friend's "song" :thumb:


----------



## Jochen




----------



## Rust.Bucket

Listening to this again because of 'The Hangover 2' Trailer:






And been listening to this, windows down, with the girlfriend, in the good weather:


----------



## AJA_528i

Peter Gabriel - Digging in the dirt.






stunning


----------



## ksm1985

found my old enema of the state album
one word: amazing


----------



## Stu-pot

Frothey said:


> Oblivion - Mastodon


I went through an Oblivion phase too!!!Currently have this on loop. Must have listened to it 50 times over 3 days!!!!

The chorus is amazing:


----------



## ksm1985

brilliant version by this guy


----------



## Judas

ksm - I like that. cheers.


----------



## ksm1985

who else do you listen to judas?


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

No video yet but such sexy vocals :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## ksm1985

i filmed this on monday


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## SAL73R

Adele - Some one like you.


----------



## PugIain

Just rediscovered my KSE cds and played this about 11 times this morning already
Superb song.Howard Jones has a fantastic voice.


----------



## Alex_225

Howard Jones has an incredible voice which he manages to do live as well which makes it even more impressive! 

As for songs, Volbeat - Sad Man's Tongue

Can not stop flicking back to that track on my iPod.


----------



## nick-a6




----------



## stormwarning




----------



## Swell.gr




----------



## ksm1985




----------



## Shiny

I am so enjoying Smoke Or Fire at the moment...


----------



## ksm1985

Jme


----------



## GTI Baz

Im a big dubstep fan, any others into this?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Judas

ksm1985 said:


> who else do you listen to judas?


a mixture of stuff really, never stick to one group/ person.

rap one minute, bee gees the next....lol

I suppose my two favs are Katy B and Tiesto - both albums come out begining of april.. 

cheers.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Love this. Perfect for getting me in the right frame of mind before going out


----------



## mercboy

awsome track FOO FIGHTERS EVERLONG


----------



## Idlewillkill

Such a shame they don't have a distribution deal over here, would love this record.


----------



## mercboy

makes me contemplate life!!!!


----------



## large_steve182




----------



## uruk hai

I know this may not be to the taste of many on here but I do like this at the momment


----------



## Ross




----------



## possul

Katy b's broken record


----------



## ksm1985

cee lo greens a ****in c*nt






oh and my dad filmed this last year


----------



## RedCloudMC

Today it's mostly been Velvet Revolver's Slither....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## ksm1985

p diddy on the chorus with NO auto tune :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Judas

Corsa D-Driver said:


>


not a fan of that - doesn't go anywhere - just the same tune over and over until it ends.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Judas said:


> not a fan of that - doesn't go anywhere - just the same tune over and over until it ends.


Know what you mean though, but for me it is 'catchy'.


----------



## bigmc

This one for me, not many decent tunes about at the minute.


----------



## fretfret

Prisoner, Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Solvent Sid

The Streets. Same old thing :thumb:


----------



## Judas

bigmc said:


> This one for me, not many decent tunes about at the minute.
> YouTube - Caro Emerald - A Night Like This - Official video


Thats good - I like it 7/10


----------



## djmp23

Elton John & Eric Clapton - Runaway Train (sound track of leathal weapon 3) AWESOME driving tune!


----------



## Gruffs




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## SubtleAggressiv

oh my! this is soo good. (imo :thumb


__
https://soundcloud.com/uwe-uzi%2Fkaty-b-easy-please-me


----------



## Fatman Soldier




----------



## Carshine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ5wDxNfBGo


----------



## Ross

I love this song taken from IMO one of the finest metal albums ever made.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Been listening to the Lustmord album "The place where Black Stars hang"
one of my all time fave:thumb:


----------



## RP84




----------



## Paul ST-73

Listened to the album 'Just Add Life' by The Almighty this morning.

Can't stop singing this song to myself now......!


----------



## Paul ST-73

Listened to the album 'Just Add Life' by The Almighty this morning.

Can't stop singing this song to myself now......!


----------



## Paul ST-73

Had a listen to 'Just Add Life' by The Almighty this morning. Great album.

Can't get this song out of my head now..........


----------



## Paul ST-73

Had a listen to 'Just Add Life' by The Almighty this morning. Great album.

Can't get this song out of my head now..........


----------



## Paul ST-73

Had a listen to 'Just Add Life' by The Almighty this morning. Great album.

Can't get this song out of my head now..........


----------



## JenJen

I really do love artist im yet to not like one of his tunes.... Soul from the heart and catchy beats <3


----------



## JenJen

I <3 this song and i <3 this artist, i havent found a tune i dont like by him...

Soul from the heart and catchy beats


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf2

GET SOME!


----------



## bigmc

Oh no he's back ^^


----------



## RSAsh

Ed sheeran - A Team





and Nero Guilt


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf2

bigmc said:


> Oh no he's back ^^


A dream to some - a nightmare to others! :wave:


----------



## davies20

Not a summery tune, but this is my favourite listen to alot tune!


----------



## father ted

has to be this one for me


----------



## gibbo01

Strangely i cant stop listening to Hello by Martin Solveig!


----------



## jay_bmw

classic dirty vegas acoustic mix.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

This week, I have been mostly litening to.............The Band of Joy however, if you're under 40 don't even bother watching;


----------



## Ross




----------



## ksm1985

i also heard the original skinny love by bon iver, it was alrite :lol:


----------



## TANNERS

sorry dont know how to put the video on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PITnJAnmjqw:thumb:


----------



## TheGav

Great cover..my mood at the moment


----------



## Carshine

TANNERS said:


> sorry dont know how to put the video on
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PITnJAnmjqw:thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

Fekking love this......heard it once and had no idea it was the master himself......Iommi is the nuts.cheers Ross, great taste in music


----------



## Ben_ZS

I can't stop listening to this for some reason :lol:


----------



## JenJen

Find myself listening to his album alot and this tune has amazing memories for me and brings a smile to my cheeky face everytime...


----------



## JenJen

One word for this tune.... AWESOME!


----------



## JenJen

The words in this song kinda hit home alot...


----------



## JenJen

This one is just epic for a sunday


----------



## JenJen

Off to do my daily work out and get this one pumping... everyday

Get up, get down, put yo hands up to the sound


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Abz001 - never even heard of any of that lot!

However, today I have mostly been listening to......


----------



## Reds

Revisiting my younger days and enjoying the trip 

Pitch black room and this tune....






I didn't know that this version existed until a couple of months ago:doublesho


----------



## 91davidw

http://www.youtube.com/user/EdSheeran#p/a/u/1/UAWcs5H-qgQ

Cheers 
David


----------



## MrReynolds

Eminem - Music Box!


----------



## Lee.GTi180

abz001 said:


> Off to do my daily work out and get this one pumping... everyday
> 
> Get up, get down, put yo hands up to the sound


This :thumb:


----------



## davies20

This!






And also


----------



## daver555

The wife suggested this one. Helps if you ignore the sounds and just watch


----------



## uruk hai

abz001 said:


> Off to do my daily work out and get this one pumping... everyday
> 
> Get up, get down, put yo hands up to the sound


Thanks, this was playing in a audio demo car at Jap fest, not a bad tune :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf




----------



## ksm1985

check out their album


----------



## robz

Discovered them when i was watching One Tree Hill a few days ago... loving their tracks so far. This is my current fave besides "Hands Down"


----------



## Carshine

daver555 said:


> The wife suggested this one. Helps if you ignore the sounds and just watch
> YouTube - ‪Snoop Dogg - 'Sweat' Snoop Dogg vs David Guetta (Remix)‬‏


That's a nice tune...but it is censored 

This is the original...not THAT different, though:


----------



## JenJen

Sums me up at the moment...


----------



## JenJen

Got this in the car - two of my fav artists, snoop dogg going back many a year to 1994 for me and David G = perfect


----------



## JenJen

A new band and im liking them


----------



## cav391

loving the charlatans at the mo esp the album simpatico


----------



## MrReynolds

this


----------



## [email protected]

- Some old school music.





 - Like abit of this too.


----------



## cav391

ordinary world duran duran good but not their finest hour


----------



## Idlewillkill

Hell yeah! Roll on the new record


----------



## Grommit

As im a bad ass snowboarder you need quality tunes for the hill


----------



## Grommit

I have mixed taste  Depends on my mood


----------



## Grommit

First Run Fun Tune for the hill


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Leodhasach

The Saw Doctors, Hay Wrap...mad song


----------



## dann2707

<3 Alesana


----------



## guy_92

This is my sort of stuff.


----------



## Swell.gr




----------



## Kevin Brown




----------



## Jack161

I'm loving Fleet Foxes at the moment. The new album is a great listen.


----------



## UBRWGN

Not usually my cup of tea, but cannot get it out of my head....






.....and something completely different...


----------



## Feeder




----------



## oliadams




----------



## R7KY D

From a few years back


----------



## jay_bmw

like phil collins coming in the air tonight? and 2pac?


----------



## CraigQQ

Murderdolls - Nowhere


----------



## Danno1975

Creedance Clearwater revival, fortunate son.


----------



## Carshine




----------



## Ravinder

jay_bmw said:


> like phil collins coming in the air tonight? and 2pac?
> YouTube - ‪2pac ft. Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight‬‏


2Pac - Starin through my rear view. Awesome track. The guys a legend.


----------



## Method Man

I got em all singing and humming Scooter's "Jumping All Over The World" in the office on Friday afternoon. I was PML!


----------



## Guest

hearts and mind's by the farm, cracking track on a very good album,spartacus :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985

this song will never get old


----------



## Deano

after spending the weekend at sonisphere


----------



## jay_bmw

powerful song


----------



## Ben_ZS

Just for you ksm1985 :thumb:


----------



## dcj




----------



## ksm1985

Ben_ZS said:


> Just for you ksm1985 :thumb:
> 
> ‪SMI - SKEPTA IN MIAMI (MIKE LOWERY FREESTYLE)‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> ‪Skepta - Frisco - Community Payback [2/11]‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> ‪Take That - Never Forget‬‏ - YouTube


hahahahaha just seen this :lol:


----------



## Stezz




----------



## scooby73

Fantastic tune!






another great tune!






old school ambient:


----------



## ksm1985

sick as **** tune from Death row greatest hits album


----------



## jontymo

2 off my latest, couldn't be any more different LOL:doublesho


----------



## Keir




----------



## telewebby

halestorm's cover of black dog or hunger strike


----------



## telewebby




----------



## ksm1985

Tre Mission, Canadian grime artist


----------



## Robart

They Don't Really Care About Us by Michael Jackson..!!


----------



## Ross




----------



## Deano

a very youthful slayer. kerry king with hair!


----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## cleancar

and


----------



## ITHAQVA

love this, haunting stuff.





:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I have this song stuck in my head


----------



## ksm1985

most of you will think dappy is a **** but he's very talented and this is good


----------



## Chicane

CD in my car this week is Above & Beyond - Group Therapy... awesome to drive to


----------



## Idlewillkill

One of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard


----------



## Chicane




----------



## uruk hai

jay_bmw said:


> ‪Nine Inch Nails - Hurt‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> powerful song


Fantastic track but I prefer this cover of it.


----------



## catgroom

*.*






:thumb::wave:


----------



## ksm1985




----------



## nick.s

Nice bit of SBT with strings! The S&M album has been on in the car this week.


----------



## scooby73

This is the best two hours of radio I have listened to in a long time!


----------



## cleaningfreak

This one: 



 
if be honestly ... 



 ; 



 ; 



 ; 



 ; 



 ; 



 ; 



 ; 



 ; 



 ... 



 The whitelabel - the wall , the houseshaker - informer (side A or B, dont remember, but i cant find on youtube ) ... and another 20 or 30 songs , but because my pc strugles now, im lazy to look for them


----------



## zippo

Cant this out of my head. There's no hope for me i reckon


----------



## Hair Bear




----------



## zsdom

This for me!


----------



## ksm1985

Blinks new song, missed them <3


----------



## R7KY D

Blues for Narada


----------



## alan_mcc

and


----------



## Maggi200

Still hooked on origin of symmetry all over again, plus a bit of jamiroquai, friendly fires and tre allegri regazzi morti on a playlist in the car ATM.


----------



## davies20

I'm hooked on this recentlty


----------



## Maggi200




----------



## 335dAND110XS

Needs a system with a LOT of bass...






Love it!


----------



## McClane

Girl Crisis, discovered yesterday:


----------



## TubbyTwo

The heavy - Short change Hero.


----------



## CraigQQ

Ed Sheeran You need me man I don't need you.





and Ed Sheeran cover of Wayfairing Stranger.. he done it live on jools holland aswell





this guy has some real talent.


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## R7KY D

I wouldn't mind I wasn't even born then !!!!


----------



## McClane

Great band though Rick. Roy Wood hasn't changed much over the years... Well, except maybe a brief little stint as Santa:










Great musician. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

oh yes


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bloody awesome, Dark & hard.

Will be great to listen to when im training :thumb: :devil::devil:


----------



## Ross

Fear Factory is a great band


----------



## ITHAQVA

Only just found them, must admit i only like their stuff that’s on the same sound style as obsolete, a large percentage is a little tame for my taste. :thumb:


----------



## Ross




----------



## ITHAQVA

Now thats more like it Ross, full of energy :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ross




----------



## Idlewillkill

In preparation for tomorrow night in Birmingham











Really looking forward to what should be an epic show :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Even better, cheers mate, more for the weight training folder :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Fear Factory


----------



## ITHAQVA

Cheers guys, downloading Devildrivers their stuff now :thumb:


----------



## Ross




----------



## Ross

You can't tell what band I like at the moment.


----------



## R7KY D

McClane said:


> Great band though Rick. Roy Wood hasn't changed much over the years... Well, except maybe a brief little stint as Santa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great musician. :thumb:


And without him the world probably would have never had the Electric Light Orchestra which imo are one of worlds greatest ever bands






If you've never heard this 





And then for the modern man in the 80's they gave us this


----------



## Ross




----------



## ITHAQVA

If you like it with plenty of energy, this is great for aggressive intense workouts :thumb:

Good steady beat not too fast :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Hawkwind = Excellent chill sounds :thumb:


----------



## Ross




----------



## Ross




----------



## robtech

at the momment ive got this stuck in my head


----------



## Stezz

This one's getting on but I still have this playing full volume in the car.


----------



## JenJen

Ive learnt all the words for this amazing song... Just love it... Prefer this vision over others!


----------



## JenJen




----------



## McClane

Probably been sparked by the 20th anniversary of "Nevermind" adverts... but I've been humming this to my self all day!!


----------



## alan_mcc

sandstorm + cod = 50 kill streak


----------



## nick.s

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## McClane




----------



## [email protected]

JenJen said:


>


I woke up sining this song yesterday morning i couldnt get out my head all day yesterday


----------



## alan_mcc

babes babes babes lager lager lager


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## McClane




----------



## Swell.gr




----------



## uruk hai




----------



## JenJen




----------



## Mick

:lol: :lol:

Seriously though, this is getting played a lot on the ipod at the minute:


----------



## m411mtf

One of my all time favourites!


----------



## ksm1985




----------



## transtek




----------



## McClane

*Summary:* "Rock and Rooooooooowllllllllllllllll"

# # deedle-eedle-deedle-eedle-deedle-eedle-deedle-eedle # #






\m/


----------



## ROMEYR32




----------



## Ross




----------



## tones61

:thumb:


----------



## Chubsley

tones61 said:


> Kazzer - Fueled by Adrenaline - YouTube
> 
> Fort Minor- Remember the name (w/ lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> :thumb:


Fort minor are awesome not quite linkin park but awesome non the less


----------



## tones61




----------



## tones61




----------



## tones61




----------



## tones61

:buffer:


----------



## Goldbug

"Woke up this morning with my heart on fire..." - lovely pop tune.


----------



## dcj

McClane said:


> *Summary:* "Rock and Rooooooooowllllllllllllllll"
> 
> # # deedle-eedle-deedle-eedle-deedle-eedle-deedle-eedle # #
> 
> Kiss Madison Square Garden 1977 - Let Me Go Rock 'N Roll - YouTube
> 
> m/


At last some taste. First band I ever saw, way back in 83(without makeup)
and another 7 times since. Hopefully another tour next year with more of this......


----------



## Chicane

Tiesto remix:


----------



## Gruffs




----------



## scooby73




----------



## Dan J

currently listening to Nero's album and this track grabs me, loving the bass drops on this track, needs to be played loud on a proper system to be fully appreciated


----------



## Hair Bear

Gettin' into this lot, awesome track this....


----------



## McClane




----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## dee4life2005

After hearing it on Later...With Jools Holland at the weeked "Mastadon - Black Tongue".


----------



## UBRWGN

Calibre is the man... :thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Threw it on the Ground.......obviously


----------



## PugIain

Love this




Turn it up its epic.
Had it for about 12 years on a radio promo disc I acquired from somewhere.
And yes Ive had the beard and bernards.Still got them! lol

This is a proper job windows down on a sunny day with it turned up loud tune!


----------



## dcj

my favourite AC/DC track:


----------



## CEE DOG

About 1/2 of every black eyed peas album.


----------



## Ross




----------



## Tabbs

bon iver for me


----------



## Tips

Bon Iver - Great shout.

My favourite album this year is M83 - Hurry Up, Were Dreaming.


----------



## robsonj

Ten years after- good morning little schoolgirl


----------



## Tips




----------



## dee4life2005




----------



## PugIain

Dont know if this has been posted (im not looking either )

I really like it


----------



## silverback

watching the battlefield 3 advert and downloaded this straightaway


----------



## Lespaul

One of my current fave's






Darren


----------



## Lespaul

Darren


----------



## dcj

Lespaul said:


> One of my current fave's
> 
> Joe Bonamassa
> 
> Darren


Dont mind a bit of Joe when the moods takes me but at the moment I,m loving these guys(musically).


----------



## Lespaul

One for the quieter moments, took me ages to find the album :wall:






Darren


----------



## tones61

:thumb:


----------



## McClane

A classic redone!


----------



## McClane

Lespaul said:


> Joe Bonamassa
> 
> Darren


Saw Joe at the Shepherds Bush empire a few years back... only problem is I went with my local pub landlord and we both got so battered he fell asleep on the bar, and I kept seeing him in double vision. 

A great show though, I mainly remember his version of "Blues De Luxe" by Jeff Beck, was smokin'!


----------



## O`Neil

I must be going soft 

Lana Del Rey, Video Games


----------



## Idlewillkill

Mind blowing, a true musical journey as all good progressive music should be...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aq4QvFbgQKk#


----------



## magpieV6

Katy Perry - The one tht got away

&

Amy Mcdonald - This is the life


----------



## O`Neil

Manic Street Preachers - Faster.


----------



## dcj

Evanescence:My Heart is Broken


----------



## Ross




----------



## VIPER

This kinda thing is not normally my cup of PG by any means, but I really love Adele's 'Rolling in the Deep', and 'Turning Tables'......very talented young lady if you ask me :thumb:


----------



## Ross




----------



## Deano

now that's more like it.


----------



## Deano




----------



## ivor

loving this at the moment


----------



## Deano

warning bad language

If you look about 3 rows forward, i'm in that lot.:thumb:


----------



## MR.Q

Here's one from down under :wave:


----------



## scooby73

My favourite Roni Size tune from back in the day. This song never failures to relax me, after a stressful day.


----------



## Ross




----------



## J1ODY A

scooby73 said:


> My favourite Roni Size tune from back in the day. This song never failures to relax me, after a stressful day.


Similar vibe to this classic...


----------



## scooby73

^^^^^^Another cracking tune!:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN




----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## Ross




----------



## scratcher

Had it in my head all day at work yesterday.


----------



## mattyw




----------



## Ross

That intro:argie: RIP Dime


----------



## davies20

On repeat alot at the moment! love it!


----------



## ITHAQVA

davies20 said:


> On repeat alot at the moment! love it!
> 
> The Black Keys - Lonely Boy (First Listen) - YouTube


Not my thing, but put a dam big smile on my face, nice post :thumb:

Groooovey! :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear

Epic...


----------



## MAUI

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Soepergrover




----------



## Ross

How I am feeling ATM


----------



## ITHAQVA

Top Hardcore! :thumb:





 :devil:





 :devil:


----------



## scooby73

A classic from Damian Marley:


----------



## Ross




----------



## Maggi200




----------



## scratcher

That At The Drive-In song came on shuffle in the car earlier. I hadn't heard it for so long :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Better than the original by NIN imo.


----------



## Gruffs




----------



## Ross




----------



## markbob917

of all things the thundercats intro!!!! :lol: my missus sent me a clip of the new version the other night as she couldnt believe they had re done it and now thats all thats been stuck in my head since thursday night


----------



## J1ODY A

Ministry of Sound - Jungle Classics... ACE!


----------



## R7KY D

I have no reason , But i've been humming this all day and now can't stop listening to it






This was another one , That came to me the other day , From absolutely nowhere


----------



## Shiny

Retro US Punk this week for me, mainly the Descendents...


----------



## Ross




----------



## millns84

Easily my favourite song of all time -


----------



## Maggi200

millns84 said:


> Easily my favourite song of all time -


Still not my fav from that album (possibly one of the best albums of all time?) bliss is IMO perfection!


----------



## astrachamp

oh yeh some pink floyd baby!


----------



## Ross




----------



## PugIain

Ross said:


> Arch Enemy - Symphony Of Destruction - YouTube


Not as good as the original!


----------



## Ross

Its better.


----------



## PugIain

Not as good as this!





Alot of metal fans dont like Dragonforce but I think theyre good,they make a good tune as my nan might say.


----------



## scooby73

Always listen to these two tunes when I'm in a chilled out mood:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

Just thought I'd leave this here :wave:


----------



## uruk hai

Some "real" Blues 






The lyrics to this are awesome


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

That's more blues than I can take :lol:


----------



## spursfan

Man in the corner shop.....The Jam..


----------



## DesertDog

Thin Lizzy - Live And Dangerous - all of it. The best live recorded in the studio album ever!


----------



## rockape




----------



## Adam D

Avicii - Levels 

Bought the CD single this week and love the video as well.


----------



## M44T

At the moment - professor green - today i cried


----------



## Ross




----------



## uruk hai

Having a bit of a metal revival at the moment so this is one for me this month !


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

For all the drummers out there.....this one is a toughy to get the hang of:


----------



## Ross

uruk hai said:


> Having a bit of a metal revival at the moment so this is one for me this month !
> 
> Metallica - Enter Sandman - YouTube


:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

More 'tallica :thumb:






and a token Maiden


----------



## scooby73

A great pop tune from the early '90s:


----------



## Ross

I do like this


----------



## PugIain

Did someone else post that using your account?!


----------



## Shinyvec

I heard it yesturday on BBC R1 for the first time and its M83 Midnight City


----------



## David 1150

I just got sent a link to Kayleigh via Facebook, so followed up some other tracks from Misplaced Childhood - I'd forgotten how much I love some of them, particularly this one


----------



## Ross

I love this song even if everybody seems to hate the album....


----------



## Grommit

Loving this

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=dtIREN4c3Ac


----------



## Ross




----------



## Shiny

Another retro punk week for me this week -






You could argue all night about whether they invented punk, whether they were a fabricated band purely for the joy of McLaren and nothing but his puppets (something which Lydon strongly contests) and a host of other things. But reality is, they changed the face of music, they had councillors squirming in their boots when they toured, TV executives going to an early grave and gave the papers enough "news" to keep small town England in fear of misspent youths and punk rockers. All this from just one studio album recorded as a band.

But most of all, the music rocks! It is "Rock & Roll" without doubt, the sound of the 70's, and in my opinion far more influential than the Beatles. Punk was all about the get out of bed and form a band mentality, not about talent shows.


----------



## Ross

GTA Vice City


----------



## Ross

I love this riff


----------



## Shiny

Did you see "God Bless Ozzie" on TV last night?

Can't beat a bit of War Pigs.


----------



## Ross

I did actually:thumb:


----------



## scooby73

The Happy Mondays thread prompted this.

My favourite Happy Mondays' tune:


----------



## scooby73

A classic from the Fugees:


----------



## Smurf.

The National - About Today (From the Warrior soundtrack)


----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## Ross




----------



## Ross




----------



## jedigav

I saw them live a couple of months ago, still listen to this a lot!


----------



## Ross




----------



## dhiren_motilal

Hair Bear said:


> Feel good factor
> 
> YouTube - deadmau5 - Brazil (Second Edit) (HQ)


agree very progressive


----------



## dhiren_motilal

past - I listened to this track from many years 





It was replaced with M.I.K.E - journey of a man. cant stop listening to at when at work.
If an of you guys are into cycling this song is like drinking gatorade. 
does not exist in youtube

https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/track/detail/1166509/journey-of-a-man_-_original-mix


----------



## bradfordfabia

This is from a B side from Phil Collins in 1989. It is basically a classic Collins sound, loud drums and horns. If it was released today it would fly to number one.


----------



## scooby73

A great tune from Kanye West and Jay Z:


----------



## alfajim

that whole album is ace ^^^


----------



## Po*Low*

This is what's stuck in my head today


----------



## Ross




----------



## Swell.gr




----------



## Ross




----------



## Mirko




----------



## Phil H




----------



## brucie

Po*Low* said:


> This is what's stuck in my head today
> Flo Rida ft Sia - WILD ONES


Don't like the song much, but Sia's voice is just amazing, especially in David Guetta - Titanium


----------



## MR.Q

Cant stop jamming this song!


----------



## Tips

Love this song & video


----------



## burgmo3




----------



## GolfFanBoy

This song and video from the end of last seasons BBC F1 coverage:-


----------



## S63

For poignant reasons been listening to the Monkees, easy to forget what good pop songs they made.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Loving this again


----------



## Twisterboy

The 2 Bears work is what I mostly am listening to at the moment.

Davy


----------



## Chicane




----------



## SurGie

I say have ya heard about the word, i say the br br br bird the word, i say have you heard about the word..


----------



## uruk hai

SurGie said:


> I say have ya heard about the word, i say the br br br bird the word, i say have you heard about the word..


This one per chance


----------



## CK888




----------



## Multipla Mick

Since the Fleetwood Mac related thread elsewhere on here, I've been having a mooch around some of their stuff again and keep coming back to this video of Tusk. Notable for the marching band (mega naff outfits those people wear though) and a rather fine looking Christine McVie. Hubba. :argie:


----------



## Jimmys_mondeo

I love this song


----------



## ITHAQVA

Nice DaRk DuB :devil:






A bit harder :devil:


----------



## ITHAQVA

A track so dirty it needs detailing :devil:


----------



## millns84

Really can't stop listening to this, both the live version and recorded at the moment:






Very easy on the eye too IMO


----------



## J1ODY A

I cannot get this out of my head...


----------



## Titanium Htail

Bach and ELP in that order... LOUD

John


----------



## UBRWGN

Here are 2....






And a bit of oldschool...


----------



## Carshine




----------



## 123quackers

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ&vq=hd720

don't know how to get the square as the rest but with Jim Marshall passing this Group were big users of Marshall amps

would be good if someone could explain how to link in properly


----------



## cptzippy

Listening to Billy Joel 'Piano man' right now - feeling old comparatively speaking.


----------



## Derekh929

Adele Turning Tables


----------



## MrReynolds

Curtis Clacey Feat Martin Luke Brown


----------



## MR.Q

Loving this Jam at the moment


----------



## MR.Q

And this one


----------



## anthonyh90

Arctic monkeys. RU Mine? definite QOTSA vibe to this one especially with the intro


----------



## ScottyLaff

This is stuck in my head!


----------



## Alan Partridge

D'Banj - Oliver Twist

So, so catchy!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Ninja59




----------



## jay_bmw

Anyone into their dubstep should love this it's more of an 'ambient dub' tune


----------



## svended

Can't stop listening to Marc Anthony


----------



## Jochen




----------



## Ninja59




----------



## uruk hai

Really liking this at the moment and the video although not the official one for the song is amazing.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red




----------



## Maggi200

Tricky Red said:


>


Yes!!!!!! Seen elbow twice now and love them


----------



## UBRWGN

Really into minimal Drum and Bass, this is a really nice example.:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

Going back......way back


----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## R7KY D

^^ I was listening to this for months thinking , This is good I wonder who Sting is singing it with :wall: , Then my daughter put me straight but had to ask who Sting was :lol:


----------



## STEALTH K3

R7KY D said:


> ^^ I was listening to this for months thinking , This is good I wonder who Sting is singing it with :wall: , Then my daughter put me straight but had to ask who Sting was :lol:


Sting?????


----------



## R7KY D

STEALTH K3 said:


> Sting?????


Is that a who's sting ?

Or

Sounds nothing like sting ?


----------



## STEALTH K3

R7KY D said:


> ^^ I was listening to this for months thinking , This is good I wonder who Sting is singing it with :wall: , Then my daughter put me straight but had to ask who Sting was :lol:


"You said I wonder who sting is singing it with"

Sting is not singing it is he ?????

You thought he was singing it before you had seen the video

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotye


----------



## R7KY D

STEALTH K3 said:


> "You said I wonder who sting is singing it with"
> 
> Sting is not singing it is he ?????


No he's not , I thought it sounded like him so I thought he released a new single , I never knew who sung it as I never caught the groups name after it was played , so I drove around for months thinking it was Sting :lol:

Didn't even now what Gotye looked like until I looked at that link :lol:


----------



## STEALTH K3

R7KY D said:


> No he's not , I thought it sounded like him so I thought he released a new single , I never knew who sung it as I never caught the groups name after it was played , so I drove around for months thinking it was Sting :lol:


OK I see now I saw it on TV first of all, easly done I suppose 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotye


----------



## Ninja59




----------



## nicks16v

At the moment, Maverick Sabre - I need


----------



## Jimmys_mondeo




----------



## Swell.gr




----------



## PugIain

With regards the Goatse bloke or whatever he's called,I thought it was sting too!











btw ,FFS dont google the name up there.please.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

This was on the voice a couple of weeks ago... (not that I watch it! )


----------



## nick.s

Loads of downtuned metal lately:


----------



## robz

So so so addictive, the bass takes me back to MIVW 2011 !!


----------



## Fordy_ST500




----------



## S63

Thanks to a Sky trailer Julia Stone singing You're the one that I want.

Very Melanie, anybody remember her?


----------



## Ravinder

I like that new Calvin Harris and Ne-Yo track - Let's go.


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## Bayside32

Love it, brilliant sales pitch


----------



## Ross




----------



## adf27

This:


----------



## tones61

AWESOMENESS






:driver::driver::driver::driver::driver:


----------



## PugIain

adf27 said:


> This:
> 
> Muslamic Ray Guns - Longer Version - Wide Screen - Remix - YouTube


Thats well funny.Ive listened to it about 9 times whilst Im formatting an old laptop!


----------



## Jammy J

Calvin Harris - Lets Go ft Ne-Yo
&
Alexandra Burke - Let it go.


----------



## PugIain

Today I have mostly been listening to Seasick Steve.


----------



## fretfret

Driving towards the daylight, Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Certi




----------



## Needs a clean

For some reason i am into Tenacious D nowadays! No idea why! Lol.


----------



## Philb1965

Emile Sande and Heaven...this girl can sing.


----------



## rapala

Came across this while looking on youtube a few weeks back and not stopped listening to it:thumb:


----------



## Tips

Nice video with Daisy Lowe :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Good old *ALiEn SeX FieND *:thumb::thumb::thumb:
















Mild Green, fiendy liquid!!!!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

rapala said:


> Came across this while looking on youtube a few weeks back and not stopped listening to it:thumb:
> Sound of Eden - Shades Of Rhythm - original press - YouTube


Reminds me of the essence raves in Plymouth :thumb:

Essence in the house!!!!


----------



## Tips

Very apt advice.


----------



## Tips

oops sorry ITHAQVA - I've just switched the posts around, but I knew you'd like the Daisy Lowe vid on post # 669


----------



## Tips

As an apology for juggling posts, here it is again in HD quality.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Tips said:


> oops sorry ITHAQVA - I've just switched the posts around, but I knew you'd like the Daisy Lowe vid on post # 669


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR

Loving this at the moment..


----------



## Tips

Inspired so many dance versions.


----------



## Tips

Classic from the 70's


----------



## millns84

I apologise for this in advance, but I went through a bit of a phase about 10 years ago where I'd listen to the most obscure stuff I could find and I've just rediscovered this:


----------



## uruk hai

Liking this at the minute


----------



## Ross




----------



## Ross




----------



## Kerr

One of my hobbies is jumping along to the local music venues and see who is playing.

A few weeks back these guys came on stage and they were properly talented guys.

Very young and good. The video is good but live worked better.


----------



## Kerr

Some other goose pimple moments.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Tips

Kerr said:


> Some other goose pimple moments.


Tom McRae's 1st album :argie:


----------



## uruk hai

Went to see this group a week ago today and they were fantastic, the guitar solos are amazing.


----------



## Ross

I really like this


----------



## Ross

I love the riff on this


----------



## IanA

This 



 this 



 and this


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Dazzawest

pretty much on repeat in my car


----------



## Jammy J

Calvin Harris Remix.


----------



## Jochen

Went to see the Offspring yesterday. Can"t stop listening to the complete Smash album now 
















:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## danthes4man

My tune at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Had this song stunk in my head for a few days now


----------



## alfajim




----------



## Trip tdi

This is mine :-


----------



## nick.s




----------



## PugIain

nick.s said:


> Rammstein video


I like Rammstein,theyre pretty cool.
Till Lindemann is nuts.


----------



## Shiny

I've been struggling to get the ACDC mp3/cd out the car these last few weeks, all the early stuff as in Bonn Scott days..


----------



## Ross




----------



## Ross




----------



## Tips

A mellower moment from a fellow mancunian


----------



## Lespaul




----------



## Lespaul




----------



## Ross

Dime Never dies


----------



## nick.s

That he doesn't, another Pantera classic I always listen to:


----------



## Stezz

This one is on repeat


----------



## Ross

Great cover


----------



## Tips

Sunday morning - Manchester stylee :thumb:


----------



## AstraDave

Can't believe this thread has been going over 2 years :doublesho it's great looking back though.
Anyway im on to this now.


----------



## uruk hai

Loving this at the moment.


----------



## Kerr




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I haven't stopped listening to this song since it was released in 1998 - It still beats the majority of the S  that is released today


----------



## Kerr

Does anybody actually listen to any of the tracks people post?

Here is one you should hear. Great band and great song of their new album.


----------



## Yowfailed

The wife's driving me mad with this one 






No idea how you techie's do it


----------



## PugIain

Id be kicking her out of the house.
I managed 8 seconds,and now my ears feel stained.


----------



## dcj

Saw these support Bon Jovi last year but forgot all about them til now:


----------



## Yowfailed

PugIain said:


> Id be kicking her out of the house.
> I managed 8 seconds,and now my ears feel stained.


Done not mate, she's on her way to yours :lol:


----------



## PugIain

Yowfailed said:


> Done not mate, she's on her way to yours :lol:


does she make a good brew??


----------



## Yowfailed

Dow know  I only drink the devils brew, coffee  Bacon sarni was megga this morning though :thumb:


----------



## darren1229

Different Devil by Chickenfoot! Give it a try....might not be to everyone's taste but its on repeat on my spotify just now!


----------



## Ross




----------



## alexj

The theme tune to True Blood !


----------



## PugIain

Not so much one song but one guy.
Seasick Steve.He's great.I like his pared down simple groove thing,all you need is a bottle of beer and a nod.
I think drums or backing vocals are about as complicated as some of his stuff gets.


----------



## Ross




----------



## Multipla Mick

Can't get this out of my head today after hearing it on the radio first thing...






Not a bad thing at all mind you, in fact, rather good for the mood :thumb:


----------



## zaphod




----------



## Ross




----------



## TurnipLicker

The new Nas - Life is Good album is currently in both my cars, and phone, getting loads of plays. 

Favourite 2 tracks being "You wouldnt understand", and "Bye Baby".


----------



## Cisteve

I cant stop listening to this at the minute, but it does make me feel the need to send the back end out at every roundabout:driver:

Some of you will know why, but the missus asked what advert it was from, and then went on to explain what happened "The red car overtakes stuff and the yellow car does skids! i can picture it in my head":lol:


----------



## VAG-hag

Cant get enough of this... OK so a bit old school but I love driving round nodding much like the nodding dogs you may see on your travels. happy times! :thumb:


----------



## dcj

VAG-hag said:


> Cant get enough of this... OK so a bit old school but I love driving round nodding much like the nodding dogs you may see on your travels. happy times! :thumb:


Not a Neil Young fan but that is one of my all time favourite songs.


----------



## iPlod999

This since the opening ceromeny.


----------



## zsdom




----------



## UBRWGN




----------



## Ross

The girl singing is lovely :argie:


----------



## alexj




----------



## robz

Cant stop listening to this, windows down, sun shining, totally a summer track!


----------



## Ross




----------



## billybadger

Heard this acoustic at a gig - great song


----------



## Ross




----------



## PugIain

This week I have been mostly eating, sorry listening to Sabbath.




Dio on vocals here of course whilst Ozzy was away being mental , probably.
Is it just me or does anyone else hear Judas Priest in there somewhere?





The intro to this is cool, real slow and grinding.





A National acrobat :thumb:

You cant have a bit of proper music without a couple from the best.










I typed Iron Maiden in to pootube and a video of house and trance came up in the related videos. Good ****ing grief.


----------



## TheMilko2905

I can't stop listening to a track called "Rise" off the Dark Knight Rises soundtrack.
Instrumental so no words to sing along too, but it's another powerful piece of music from the movie, by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## dcj




----------



## dcj

Best album ive heard for a while:Eclipse:Bleed & Scream


----------



## Danno1975

Foo fighters, Walk, live version.


----------



## Gruffs

If you like foo fighters, check out A320 on the Godzilla soundtrack (you tube). One of their best but little known tracks


----------



## Danno1975

Watched it but set to lost (which I love and am watching all over again on Netflix  ). Great song and powerful set to lost.


----------



## Ross




----------



## Otter Smacker

Seasick Steve on Jools Holland 2011: Don't know why she love me but she do...


----------



## Ross




----------



## Dannbodge

Foo fighters - Bridges Burning


----------



## rocet

The Vaccines-Lonely World


----------



## magpieV6

Amy mcdonalds new albulm atm, her voice is just so sexy!


----------



## Kerr

Brilliant song. Will need to get the album.


----------



## Ross

Stupidly complex song so much so they cant do it live lol


----------



## CK888




----------



## Ross

Love this


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Barny

This is awesome





GANGNAM STYLE!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

..track from my days djing in the acidhouse scene.victor romeo-love will find a way...for those that know..


----------



## Danno1975

Pinks truth about love.

Big pink fan.


----------



## Junior Bear

Polica - lay your cards out


It's literally haunting me, epic chillout song though!


----------



## Frozzy




----------



## Ross




----------



## Ross




----------



## Dan J

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...keXB8pN70H8&feature=em-share_video_user&gl=GB


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Alex_225

It's not gonna be to everyone's taste but as far as death metal goes, I've always found this really catchy haha


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## ivor

a classic but I listen to it on a regular basis always gets me reaching for the volume control


----------



## craigeh123




----------



## burgmo3




----------



## Bristle Hound

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=GaWXA5e0YTQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=GaWXA5e0YTQ


----------



## Mattey h

Rather like this tune, bit of bubblegum pop. A bit cheesy but catchy as hell.






Like this too. Good tune.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Anything by the greatest female vocalist that's ever lived..Gladys Knight


----------



## Stezz

I truly belive this has stood the test of time.


----------



## Batfink

Never fails to get the feet tapping and the smile beaming!


----------



## Suasexed

Pretty much anything by AlunaGeorge right now. Your Drums, Your Love... Disobey... Put Up Your Hands... Love them all, can't wait for their album!


----------



## PugIain

Das Who


----------



## Adam D

The Waterboys - Fisherman's Blues

I have it on now and it sounds ace!


----------



## Rizzo

Concord Dawn - The River

Only uploaded today but its great. Cant stop playing it. Vocal dnb ftw


----------



## Shiny

I've been massively getting into screamo, i love it when i find a new band and it as refreshing discovery.

I am loving Indian Summer at the moment, their only album (Discography) has become one of those desert island discs for the me at the moment -






Also really liking CTTS






Suis La Lune






And Raein, although they are a bit noisier.


----------



## PugIain




----------



## V3nom




----------



## *rob*

Swedish house mafia, don't you worry child


----------



## alex020869

*rob* said:


> Swedish house mafia, don't you worry child


That's been stuck in my head for days now :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm getting royally ****ed off with Alicia keys lately



I'm sorry bit she has an awful voice, and always has


----------



## DMH-01

The Swedish House Mafia Until Now album :thumb:


----------



## Will_G

Mate at work wouldn't stop going on about django django now can't stop listening too


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Raze-Break 4 Love (english mix)


----------



## shinyporsche

Now, don't say a word to anybody!


----------



## R7KY D

The whole album , But I love the prologue and opening track Twilight , So good to see Jeff back as well , Well he didn't really leave.........................


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> The whole album , But I love the prologue and opening track Twilight , So good to see Jeff back as well , Well he didn't really leave.........................
> 
> ELO - Prologue/Twilight - YouTube


Yeah i agree mate,do you remember Twilight by maze different music i know, but a big tune man !


----------



## Dannbodge

Not a song but album. 

El Camino : The Black Keys


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ce Ce Rogers-All Join Hands.
^^this is proper house music


----------



## Derekh929

alex020869 said:


> That's been stuck in my head for days now :thumb:
> 
> Alex


+1 also Diamonds


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Elliot_C

At the moment, im liking Ellie Goulding - Figure 8


----------



## DJ X-Ray

M.D.Express-God Made Me Funky..the legend mike done at his best


----------



## Doc943

Clocks by Coldplay - driving me nuts!


----------



## Shiny

I've been listening to some "Blues" this week....


----------



## R7KY D

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Yeah i agree mate,do you remember Twilight by maze different music i know, but a big tune man !


Chhhoooooooooon !!! :thumb:


----------



## andyedge

U2 - Out of Control
Their first single from 1979, it still stands the test of time today 
Here's the performance from Glastonbury last year...





It's changed a bit since the original though...


----------



## andyedge

Also heard this probably little known 80's classic on the radio recently & just had to listen to it again on youtube. The sax solo at the end is just amazing...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE




----------



## Joel.

Moby - Honey


----------



## meg3




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Family Stand-Ghetto Heaven..for those that know


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alyson Williams-Sleeptalk


----------



## Tips

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Twilight by maze different music i know, but a big tune man !


Twilight by Maze Featuring Frankie Beverly - what a classic club anthem. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

S.O.S. Band - The Finest. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Loose Ends - Hanging on a string. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Art of Noise - Moments in Love. :thumb:


----------



## john90

A beautiful song called 'Jordan' by a band called Rival Sons.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nice selection tips mate try,S.O.S band-No-ones gonna love you (Remix)
Direct Drive-Anything
Cheryl Lynn-Encore
Melba Moore-Mind up tonight
Loose Ends-Slow Down
Melissa Morgan-Fools Paradise
Krystol-After The Dance Is Through


----------



## R7KY D

Dj.X-Ray has taken Ricky D way back to when Ricky D and his man JME used to rock the 1200's at local parties in the Ilford / Seven Kings areas , Even the black boys couldn't believe it was two skinny white boys rocking the 1200's great great memories and some great tunes

A few of the memories -





 Rainy Davis - Sweetheart 




 Planet Patrol - Cheap Thrills 




 Harlequin Fours - Set it Off 




 Cashflow - Mine All Mine




 Fonda Rae - Touch Me 




 Rose Royce - Magic Touch 




 Cashmere - Can I 




 Total Contrast - Takes A Little Time 




 Cherelle - Saturday Love 




 Warp 9 - Light Years




 - The System - The Pleasure Seekers 




 - DSM - Destiny 




 - Funkmasters - It's over




 - Real to Reel - Love me like this 




 - Windjammer - Tossing and Turning 




 - Dino Terrell - You can do it 




 - Tashan -Read my Mind 




 - Sahara - Love So Fine

+ So many more far too many


----------



## Tips

Tashan - Read My Mind.

Never though I'd ever see that on here Ricky D. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

... this is 'the' best Tashan song from the same album.


----------



## Tips

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Nice selection tips mate try,S.O.S band-No-ones gonna love you (Remix)
> Direct Drive-Anything
> Cheryl Lynn-Encore
> Melba Moore-Mind up tonight
> Loose Ends-Slow Down
> Melissa Morgan-Fools Paradise
> Krystol-After The Dance Is Through


Top tunes my man, love the SOS band - how about ...


----------



## Tips

MOAR old skool soul. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> Dj.X-Ray has taken Ricky D way back to when Ricky D and his man JME used to rock the 1200's at local parties in the Ilford / Seven Kings areas , Even the black boys couldn't believe it was two skinny white boys rocking the 1200's great great memories and some great tunes
> 
> A few of the memories -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy Davis - Sweetheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planet Patrol - Cheap Thrills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harlequin Fours - Set it Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashflow - Mine All Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonda Rae - Touch Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Royce - Magic Touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere - Can I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total Contrast - Takes A Little Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherelle - Saturday Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warp 9 - Light Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The System - The Pleasure Seekers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DSM - Destiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Funkmasters - It's over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Real to Reel - Love me like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Windjammer - Tossing and Turning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dino Terrell - You can do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tashan -Read my Mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sahara - Love So Fine
> 
> + So many more far too many


Hahaha,proper bangers you listed there Ricky boy ! Love that cheap thrils tune mate try these
Planet Patrol-Play At Your Own Risk
Cybotron-Clear
Al Nafish-The Soul
Jonzun Crew-Pack Jam
Lisa Lisa- I wonder If I Take You Home
Rosaline Joyce-Friends Not Lovers
Sylvia Striplin-you Can't Turn Me Away
Joyce Syms-All and All
Dennis Edwards-Don't Look any Further
Sunfire-Young,Free and Single..at least there's three of us on here who know about decent tunes lol !


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tips said:


> Top tunes my man, love the SOS band - how about ...


Sheer class tipster mate,i agree about the tashan that's a serious piece of vinyl homeboy !


----------



## R7KY D

See what you two have done :thumb:





 Sweet Thunder - Everybodys singing love songs




 Light of the World - London Town




Linda Clifford - Runaway Love




 Starvue - Body Fusion 




 Hi Gloss - You'll never know




 Lonnie Hill - Galveston Bay




 Cental Line - Don't tell me 




 Kashif - Love turn me on




 Hi Tension - You make me happy 




 52nd Street - Tell me (how it feels)


----------



## cypukas




----------



## addzSE




----------



## Tips

R7KY D said:


> See what you two have done :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52nd Street - Tell me (how it feels)


 Ruddy hell Rikky D 

52nd Street - Tell me (how it feels) :thumb:

A top, top choon, from a mancunian soul band. :wave:


----------



## Tips

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Sylvia Striplin-you Can't Turn Me Away


This "classic" also deserves a yoochoob hookup.

L.A. Nights - Yasuko Agawa :thumb:


----------



## S63

Big in Japan


----------



## Tips

A classic two stepper.

Paris - I Choose You. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Sade - Make some room :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

This one does it for me 120%, going to place this on Chritmas day down the street party AT 12:00 PM, and will be dancing like Van Damme as well, this is my style :thumb:






:thumb:


----------



## Tips

Elizabeth Hogue - Dream Lover :thumb:


----------



## Tips

D'Angelo - Cruisin' :thumb:


----------



## IanA




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tips said:


> D'Angelo - Cruisin' :thumb:


^^Wicked tune tippa !


----------



## gatecrasher3

I am loving this at the moment by Mike Delinquent and his other half.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lynn Collins-Think
The Corporation-Glad To Be Here
Rick Clarke-If you think Your'e In Love
Rene & Angela-I'll be Good
Juicy-Sugar Free
Sybil-Falling In Love
Kreamicle-No News,Is News
Dhar Braxton-Jump Back
Melba Moore-Loves Gonna Get ya
Teena Marie-Square Biz
Milo Thomas-Settle Down


----------



## R7KY D

- Nocera - Summertime Summertime





 - Class Action - Weekend


----------



## Tips

I keep hearing this on a Hugo Boss perfume commercial with Gwyneth Paltrow, and it's finally sunk in my head. :thumb:






Moby is back on form.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ain't a bad tune tips,not seen the advert yet though mate


----------



## Tips

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Ain't a bad tune tips,not seen the advert yet though mate


Here's the commercial with our Gwyneth :thumb:


----------



## bobssignum

Back down south - kings of leon, awesome record .


----------



## Serkie

M83 - Midnight City






Original is great but check out the Eric Prydz remix too .


----------



## Rizzo

Love midnight city.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nas-Made You Look
Nas-Star Wars
Nas-Get Down
Nas-Thief's-Theme
Eric.B & Rakim-I Know You Got Soul
Dipset-When You Hear That


----------



## Dan J




----------



## rapala

Blueboy - Remember me


----------



## burgmo3




----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Pretenders-2000 miles


----------



## WashMitt

Lil Wayne - no worries


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Arnold Jarvis-Take Some Time Out (classic House)


----------



## addzSE




----------



## T.D.K

Green Day's new album is just fantastic so all the songs on there.....:thumb:


----------



## transtek

T.D.K said:


> Green Day's new album is just fantastic so all the songs on there.....:thumb:


Have you got all four CDs yet? I think the fourth is now out or is coming out in Jan!:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K

transtek said:


> Have you got all four CDs yet? I think the fourth is now out or is coming out in Jan!:thumb:


I have Uno, Dos was a disappointment, couldn't get into it, but Tre is just brilliant, really good. Roll on the new album!


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Jochen




----------



## Jochen




----------



## R7KY D

I am probably going to get flamed for this , But true to the thread title I can't stop listening to it .

I saw the film last week and always thought that this song was rubbish (before I saw the film), Now i've seen the context in which this song was sung and the scene it represented and for me it is one of the most powerful songs I have ever heard in my life






If you see the film and you don't feel this song when it's performed then you do not have warm blood running through your veins


----------



## Jochen




----------



## OILRS

Theres some great tracks on here 
this is whats stuck my head / and playin in the car crackin track luv it :thumb:


----------



## composite

Taylor swift - I knew you were trouble.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Frankie Knuckles-Tears


----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## Naranto

Probably the most beautiful song ever written.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Viola Wills-Dare To Dream


----------



## Ongoing

Bullet for my valentine - Riot 

Mainly as Radio 1 keep playing it


----------



## Junior Bear

Polica - lay your cards out


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Dixondmn

Thrift Shop - Macklemore & Ryan Lewis.

Such a funny track


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Doug Lazy-Let It Roll


----------



## Hasan1

The Gossip - Careless Whisper

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ybZzx4xs4JU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=ybZzx4xs4JU


----------



## Ravinder

Damian Marley - Welcome to Jam Rock.


----------



## Demetrios72

The Specials.............A Messge to you Rudy :thumb:


----------



## Jefferey

One Love my favorite of all.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dennis Brown-Natural Mystic
Junior Murvin-Police and Thieves


----------



## danwel

Plan B - Ill Mannors


----------



## Tank.

Imagine dragons - radioactive


----------



## mark328

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Sprit


----------



## Jochen




----------



## StephenJ

At the minute it's Biffy Clyro- Biblical.


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## georgeandpeppa

Dont know how to make it appear like the others? 

That song is doing my nut!!! Love it far to much


----------



## georgeandpeppa

bloody videos


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## georgeandpeppa

urgh!!


----------



## Dannbodge

Evanescence- Bring me to life


----------



## Frothey




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Oasis-Songbird..One of the greatest records ever made afaic


----------



## Jdm boy

georgeandpeppa said:


> Dont know how to make it appear like the others?


You have to "embed" them, I'm not sure how you go about that though (I think the button is on the bottom right hand side of the you tube video.

At the moment I am really liking rihannas new song, far east movments new one (the one with the ducks in the video lol) and Bruno mars locked out of heaven


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Jdm boy said:


> You have to "embed" them, I'm not sure how you go about that though (I think the button is on the bottom right hand side of the you tube video.
> 
> At the moment I am really liking rihannas new song, far east movments new one (the one with the ducks in the video lol) and Bruno mars locked out of heaven


Thanks mate:thumb:

Will have a go soon, My boy loves the duck one :lol: Think its called get up Bingo players ft Far East movement.


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## georgeandpeppa

?????????:lol:


----------



## Sicskate

Radiohead - creep, awesome song!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Eric B and Rakim-I Know You Got Soul


----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## millns84

I love heavy, distorted bass so obviously a Muse fan, but these are two of their best songs IMO:


----------



## robz




----------



## R7KY D




----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## georgeandpeppa

I done it!!!


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## DJ X-Ray

^ hahaha well done ^


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## georgeandpeppa

DJ.X-Ray said:


> ^ hahaha well done ^


Lol cheers :thumb:


----------



## dcj

georgeandpeppa said:


> I done it!!!


Wish you hadnt.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

More quality rick,forgot all about the krs/scott la rock lp,Class mate.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

dcj said:


> Wish you hadnt.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Johnny_B

nicky romero .. I could be the one ... so addictive in this good weather


----------



## 20vKarlos

this






or this 





:lol: :lol:


----------



## R7KY D

I heard this last week on the radio (blast from the past) , Can't get the bloody song out of my head


----------



## SystemClenz

I heard this for the first time today!


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## Jammy J




----------



## georgeandpeppa

More for the video, well it makes me laugh


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rockers Revenge - walking On Sunshine


----------



## jamieblackford

Nelly - hey Porsche


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Zapp - Computer Love


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## iPlod999

Can't get this out of my head since seeing it on Derek!


----------



## ben25

i think this is a beautiful track.


----------



## Shiny

Been listening to Propagandhi most of this week, in particular Potemkin City Limits.

Bit of a transitional stage from their (most excellent) earlier punk sound to a more rock type sound, but it works really well.

Love the guitar notes that come in at 1:07 on this -






And for those who like a bit of punk from across the ocean, Propagandhi punk days...

*LYRICS NSFW!*


----------



## Shiny

iPlod999 said:


> Can't get this out of my head since seeing it on Derek!


Parry Gripp Rocks!

His song of the week site has been going for years, the ultimate ring tone website! http://parrygripp.com/

Make sure you also look up Nerf Herder's Christmas songs :thumb: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rorz_vts

I can't stop listening to 'less than jake's track 'younger lungs' bass lines awesome


French cars are like the flu, get rid of one and you know you'll have another


----------



## DaveA11en

Steve Aokis remix of Kid Cudis Pursuit of Happyness..


----------



## R7KY D

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Zapp - Computer Love


:doublesho wow !!!!


----------



## JamesCotton

DaveA11en said:


> Steve Aokis remix of Kid Cudis Pursuit of Happyness..


Kid Cudi recently for me really


----------



## Keir




----------



## MattyB801

Any thing by MJ Cole...


----------



## Junior Bear

The 1975 - chocolate


----------



## AudiKosti

Slightly too old, but one of the best tracks out in cyprus clubs at the moment


----------



## S63




----------



## Kerr

Listened to this album today on my drive home. A few stand out tracks with the live ones the best.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

MattyB801 said:


> Any thing by MJ Cole...


..Check these-
E-Smoove - De' ja'vu - (Matt's Dub)
Dubz 4 Klubz - I Need Your Love (MJ Cole mix)
Guy Simone - You're Mine MJ Cole...He made some top tunes,timeless really,i used rinse all his tunes back in the 90's on radio.:doublesho


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## cyanide69

I remember when this tune was leaked out as a blank 12" white label, and the industry was buzzing with finding an undiscovered rare James Brown track from the 60's.

It later turned out to be a Stock, Aitken & Waterman production. :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

cyanide69 said:


> I remember when this tune was leaked out as a blank 12" white label, and the industry was buzzing with finding an undiscovered rare James Brown track from the 60's.
> 
> It later turned out to be a Stock, Aitken & Waterman production. :lol:


Hmm,i remember it well from the days of 'Alldayers' etc,best tune they ever made.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Twilight 22 - Electric Kingdom


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## Method Man

Five Star - System Addict


----------



## Method Man

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Twilight 22 - Electric Kingdom


Old skool electro - mint :thumb:


----------



## davies20

This is a big big tune in my eyes!


----------



## Method Man

Ladies and gentlemen, please be upstanding and give a very warm DW welcome to an old friend of mine - Triste Loco






Warm up to this before lifting - gets me in da mood


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Jonzun Crew - Pack Jam (Look Out For The OVC)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Five Star - Let Me Be The One (Dance Remix)


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## R7KY D

Damn , I forgot just how good this track is


----------



## Method Man

Have a bang on this bifta


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Al Naafiysh - The Soul


----------



## cyanide69

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Al Naafiysh - The Soul


Now we be talking :thumb:

How about Man Parrish - Hip Hop, Be Bop (Don't Stop) the remix :wave:






Propa Bo


----------



## R7KY D

Ok , So now we are talking


----------



## cyanide69

Six minutes Dougie Fresh you're on ... :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Wally Badarou - Chief Inspector






Choooon :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

The Rapping Reverend :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

cyanide69 said:


> The Rapping Reverend :thumb:


:doublesho :lol: I remember when this came out :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

R7KY D said:


> :doublesho :lol: I remember when this came out :thumb:


It was the only rap song my mum would let me play out loud in her house.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Arthur Baker - Breaker's Revenge


----------



## cyanide69

Bringing it down a touch with some classy R&B :thumb:

William Bell - Headline News


----------



## cyanide69

Keni Burke - Keep Rising to the Top :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Dennis Edwards - Don't look any further.


----------



## cyanide69

The queen of soul

Anita Baker - Rapture :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

BOOM !!!!!!


----------



## cyanide69

Mtume - Juicy Free


----------



## cyanide69

My favourite Jimmy Jam and Terry Lewis produced song. :thumb:

Sounds of Blackness - Black Butterfly


----------



## R7KY D

My absolute favourite Mtume track


----------



## cyanide69

My second favourite Jimmy Jam / Terry Lewis song (apart from the obvious ones)

The Human League - I'm only human


----------



## cyanide69

R7KY D said:


> My absolute favourite Mtume track


 OMG I've got that album, big, big Mtume fan :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Patrice Rushen - Remind Me :thumb:






Sampled many times over.


----------



## cyanide69

A quiet storm classic :thumb:

Norman Connors - You are my starship


----------



## cyanide69

The best new jack swing album ever. :thumb:

Keith Sweat - Make it last forever.


----------



## cyanide69

Stephanie Mills - Your putting a rush on me :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Kleeer - Intimate Connection. :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Teddy Pendergrass - Love TKO


----------



## R7KY D

cyanide69 said:


> Kleeer - Intimate Connection. :thumb:


Bassline is pure filth ! :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

I have to drop a needle to this rekkid.

Maze - We are one. :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

My final quiet storm track for tonight - be safe out there. :thumb:

Gary Taylor - Tease Me


----------



## cyanide69

One more before I gotta go, an instrumental this time.

Najee - Betcha don't know :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Final 3 in the quiet storm mix for tonight.

Gary Taylor - In and out of love.


----------



## cyanide69

Neil Young - Harvest Moon :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Kate Bush - The Man with the child in his eyes :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

REM - Find the River :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

Beck - Lonesome Tears (from his masterpiece LP Sea Changes) :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Archie Bell & the Drells - Don't Let Love Get You Down- (classic rare groove)
Love this tune.


----------



## Method Man

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Archie Bell & the Drells - Don't Let Love Get You Down- (classic rare groove)
> Love this tune.


Any kind of link for this Sir?


----------



## Method Man

This one is always a good one to whistle away to and join in on whilst caring for your steed.






There's something wrong with me more like!

Had a Cavalier SRi 115bhp (carmine red over anthracite grey) when this came out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Method Man said:


> Any kind of link for this Sir?


Na sorry meth,just flicking through my vinyl reminiscing.


----------



## Method Man

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Na sorry meth,just flicking through my vinyl reminiscing.


A dangerous pastime Sir along with surfing YouPube. Happy daze back then


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Method Man said:


> A dangerous pastime Sir along with surfing YouPube. Happy daze back then


Lol,Yeah they were man.


----------



## Method Man

Classic 1980's anthem from the Modern Talking boys. I could only manage hair long enough for a 'Glemby' back perm :doublesho

No lippy for me of course


----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## Stewartfinley

The Lumineers - Ho Hey

I belong with you, you belong with me in my sweetheart. FFS stop singing it!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The B.Boys - Rock The House


----------



## dave955

Random but 10sharp


----------



## Ongoing

really catchy


----------



## Grommit

Ongoing said:


> really catchy
> 
> My Songs Know What You Did In The Dark (Light Em Up) - YouTube


I love fallout boy. Good choice


----------



## TubbyTwo

My current tune of the moment - Blackmill - Miracle.






Such a good chillout tune.


----------



## cleaningfreak

Its not a tune its compilation: Sasha - Invol<3r


----------



## Method Man

cleaningfreak said:


> Its not a tune its compilation: Sasha - Invol<3r


One for the "What _*compilation*_ can you not stop listening to?" thread then really


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sylvia Striplin - You Can't Turn Me Away
(for those that know)


----------



## cleaningfreak

Lol...have we got one like this?


----------



## Mr479

Red hot chili peppers snow


----------



## R7KY D

Been listening to a bit of 42 in the car the last few days

If you know then you know , If you don't then act like you know :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom

Just received the new Nu:Logic vinyl album today. Loving it


----------



## Craig73

Not just a song but the whole album: Of Monsters and Men - My head is an animal.


----------



## hotwaxxx

Heavenly and so relaxing...

Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwoʻole


----------



## Porsche 993

Black sabbat 'Iron man' and the ramones 'the kkk took my baby away!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Chimes - Heaven (Vampire Dub) only a few copies of this were available at the time,dj use only press,obviously i've got it  slightly different than the original extended intro,drums..
Sheer bliss.For those that know.


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## PugIain




----------



## Serkie

Daft Punk - Get Lucky.

Simply brilliant and worth the wait!


----------



## R7KY D

I just cannot stop listening to this over and over and over and over again


----------



## JMorty

Our Last Night covering Skyfall...on about view 6 today. :rofl:


----------



## jon-sri

Song I can't stop singing I've even been caught singing it in the shower by my mrs and its irratating and sad only people in the northwest will have heard it, it's on the radio it's the fords of windsford car sales tune sad but true :wall:


----------



## Method Man

backstrap said:


> Song I can't stop singing I've even been caught singing it in the shower by my mrs and its irratating and sad only people in the northwest will have heard it, it's on the radio it's the fords of windsford car sales tune sad but true :wall:


Oh dear


----------



## Method Man

Back to classic late 80's with this one


----------



## DJ X-Ray

^^ Nice one meth:thumb:
How about:Jellybean - Was Dog A Doughnut..


----------



## Method Man

DJ.X-Ray said:


> ^^ Nice one meth:thumb:
> How about:Jellybean - Was Dog A Doughnut..


Good call - reminded me of something else. Will post up if I ever remember.


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## dean j

Not sure if I've ever posted in this thread, but I still can't get these two songs out of my head

Erykah Badu, other side of the game

And

Faze-O, riding high. 

Bonus points if you know which film Riding high featured in?

Listen to them both, and tell me what you think.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

dean j said:


> Not sure if I've ever posted in this thread, but I still can't get these two songs out of my head
> 
> Erykah Badu, other side of the game
> 
> And
> 
> Faze-O, riding high.
> 
> Bonus points if you know which film Riding high featured in?
> 
> Listen to them both, and tell me what you think.


 Riding high- not sure what film it's from but, Fresh 4 used the intro and B-Line for,Wishing On A Star..


----------



## adf27

This:





 :lol::lol:


----------



## Method Man

Today I have been mostly listening to Chilled Ibiza stuff and mellowing to this one


----------



## dean j

Royalle Delite, I'll be a freak for you

A guy called Gerald, Voodoo ray.

Repeated a couple times today.

Who can embed them two for me? Just in case a few on here need educating!


----------



## Method Man

This should do it fella.


----------



## dean j

I have to learn how to do that!

Cheers boss


----------



## Method Man

dean j said:


> I have to learn how to do that!
> 
> Cheers boss


Just copy and paste the URL into the reply (go on to YouPube, click on the track you want and then copy the address bit which starts http://www.etc, etc)

You can use the Preview Post facility to check that it's worked before actually posting it to the Forum. :thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber

This:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cheryl Lynn - Encore
^ ^
Strictly for connosieurs
And...
Frankie Knuckles - Tears
Roberta Flack - uh,uh, ooh ooh (look out hear it comes) (steve hurley house mix)
Annette - Dream 17
Patti Day - Right Before My Eyes (steve hurley house mix)
Shut up and dance - Lamborghini.


----------



## cyanide69

dean j said:


> Royalle Delite, I'll be a freak for you


Choooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Charley Farley

Just makes me smile.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Afrika Bambata - Looking For The Perfect Beat
Pleasure Boys - Visage


----------



## O`Neil

Chris Rea - Driving home for Christmas.

I can`t get it out of my head, it`s been in there since December. I`m going mad . .


----------



## dean j

cyanide69 said:


> Choooooooooooooooooooooooon


I'm listening to it right now!


----------



## slimjim




----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Ross




----------



## cyanide69

dean j said:


> Erykah Badu, other side of the game and Faze-O, riding high.


Top, top choons, I absolutely adored the Baduizm LP and the whole neo soul movement back then :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69

dean j - Check out some of the old skool tunes dropped on this thread from the resident DW soul boys. :thumb:

See pages 82 - 85 and pages 94 - 100.


----------



## cyanide69

The guitar version is the one to get a hold of, it's like rocking horse $poo


----------



## Jammy J

Serkie said:


> Daft Punk - Get Lucky.
> 
> Simply brilliant and worth the wait!


x2

Aye pretty funky.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Diggin in the crates and look what popped out > The Vibrations - Shake It Up


----------



## VixMix

As per thread title, there is one track that I listen to again and again and have done since I saw it performed live at the Edinburgh Tattoo in 2008. Over 5 years later and I still listen to it regularly.

Massed Bands of the Edinburgh Tattoo - Gael (from Last of the Mohicans)


----------



## dean j

Keep tha rare grooves coming people. What I don't have, I'm getting off iTunes!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Heavy artillery >
Denise Lasalle - When Wer'e Makin' Love
George Haywood - It's Got To Be Mellow
Kellee Patterson - I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little Bit More
Edna Wright - Oop's Here I Go Again
Issac Hayes - A Few More Kisses To Go


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Jodeci - Feenin (LTJ Bukem Remix) nice little roller


----------



## technofan

Stereophonics ... Graffiti on the Train
Creedence Clearwater Revival ... Have you ever seen the rain
Pink Floyd ... Wish you were here

Oh and an all time fav pop song






1960s ...when pants were 'tight'


----------



## R7KY D

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Blackbyrds - Rock Creek Park


----------



## Method Man




----------



## dean j

I've been listening to my iPod playlists from the beginning and fell in love all over again with a few stompers!

Dr Buzzards Original Savannah Band, Sunshower

Carl Anderson, Buttercup

Roy Ayers, Love Will Bring Us Back Together

El Coco, Let's Get It Together

Loleatta Holloway and the Salsoul Orchestra, Runaway

Jefree, Mr Fix It

To name but a few!....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Method Man said:


> Nomad - Devotion - (1991) - YouTube


^Choon meth..
Dionne - Come Get My Lovin'


----------



## R7KY D

I started with this






Which led to this






Which somehow led me to this (I've no idea of this connection) but this is a CHOOOOOOON !!!!


----------



## Method Man

@ R7KY D - that looks like you put in a good shift on YouTube mate :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

technofan said:


> Oh and an all time fav pop song


Bank Holiday Monday the Missus said put some music on whilst we were sat in the back garden. She wasn't up for screamo, punk or noise, so I went through the mp3s and put on New Orders 1989 Substance. Probably not listened to it for near on 15 years, forgotten how good they were, the opening track of Ceremony is superb, although maybe not as good as the Joy Division original.

Then went on to listen to Movement and Power, Corruption & Lies. Bringing back memories if good times in the 80s.

Mind you, Joy Division really hit the spot with Shadowplay, Bernie's guitar only topped by Ian Curtis' dance moves...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Quality selection there rick:thumb:
How about these babies-
Big Daddy Kane - Wrath of Kane
Eric B and Rakim - I Know You Got Soul
EPMD - It's My Thing
Public Enemy - Night Of The Living Bassheads
Public Enemy - Bring The Noise
Bizmarkie - Vapours
Roxanne Shante - Go On Girl
Steady B - Bring The Beat Back
Hollis Crew - It's The Beat
Run DMC - Together Forever
G.L.O.B.E and Whiz Kid - Play That Beat


----------



## Method Man

DJ X-Ray said:


> Eric B and Rakim - I Know You Got Soul
> Public Enemy - Bring The Noise


These gems are on a daily playlist for me on my iPood:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

I'm not entirely convinced anyone actually reads most of the posts, but here is some of my current choices.

I really enjoy the Bastille album, but have to say I much prefer the live versions of their songs to the album songs.


----------



## Method Man

I do Sir and always try and enrich my musical experience by listening to as many links as poss and boy do we all like some diverse stuff.

Try as I might, I still can't find any Ian Curtis dance moves!


----------



## Kerr

Always been a big Frank Turner fan and glad to see him get success.

Number 2 in the album chart a few weeks back is a great achievement for someone like Frank.

Just shows how just a little TV exposure makes a huge difference.





















Some older tracks


























and a cover of his former band's song






If only one person listens and he gets one more fan, I'd be happy


----------



## DJ X-Ray

A few us old skool veterans do kerr.
We're trying to educate the masses


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> A few us old skool veterans do kerr.
> We're trying to educate the masses


I'm just trying to get you oldies up to date.

I enjoy a lot of older stuff too. Just trying to get people up to date with modern stuff.

For all it's good to listen to a good album, nothing beats going to go to a gig.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol i know what you're saying mate.I do listen to new music though,and anything anyone posts up,of any genre.
Variety's the spice of life as they say.


----------



## Tsubodai

One song I can't stop listening to (for over 20 years), just love the words & sentiment. Beautiful:





Like Bastille but I'm listening to The Vaccines a lot currently.

(Edit - I picked the 1st video that looked ok, seems to be a little quicker than it should be, not by much though)


----------



## millns84

Been listening to this a lot lately. I do like a bit of Rammstein but the video's pretty funny and filled with totty so a winner all round :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Boooom! Thelma Houston - If You Feel it
The Whole Darn Family - Seven Minutes Of Funk
Tyrone Brunson - The Smurf


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Silver Bullet - Bring Forth The Guillotine


----------



## DJ X-Ray

> (masterpiece)Grandmaster Flash - The Adventures Of Grandmaster Flash On The Wheels Of Steel


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Anything by portishead,especially Machine Gun.
Warninglay Loud!


----------



## R7KY D

Having a 70's afternoon , Daaaang !!


----------



## millns84

Epic:






:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Gona have to buy the album now but its like hens teeth.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Roy Ayers - Everybody Loves The Sunshine


----------



## S63

The new Stereophonics single, Albert Finney on a train..... Very catchy


----------



## Dan!




----------



## Ross




----------



## Jammy J




----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## dean j

I'm waiting for some more from Ricky D and X Ray. 

Where the f**k are ya's???


----------



## rapala

Loving this at the moment

Rudimentals - Feel the love


----------



## dave89

Lala lalalllllaaa lala la 

(Covering my ears like a kid)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rene and Angela - I'll Be Good
Maze - Twilight
Viola Wills - Dare To Dream
Teddy Pendergrass - Love T.K.O.
Central Line - You've Said Enough
Tina Marie - Square Biz


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Maceo And The Macks - Cross The Tracks


----------



## R7KY D

DJ X-Ray said:


> Maceo And The Macks - Cross The Tracks


That's my ringtone :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

Kleeer - never cry again
Barbara mason - Another man
Switch - Keeping secrets 
Direct Drive - Anything
One way - Don't think about it


----------



## VW STEVE.

I Remember You by Skid Row.:devil:


----------



## WP-UK

dave89 said:


> Lala lalalllllaaa lala la
> 
> (Covering my ears like a kid)


It's playing on Kiss right now. Been in my head all week!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

80's Ladies - Turned On To You


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bob James - Take Me To The Mardi Gras


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Milton Wright - Keep It Up


----------



## R7KY D

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bob James - Take Me To The Mardi Gras


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

The GREATEST ever use of a sample


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> The GREATEST ever use of a sample
> 
> Run DMC Peter Piper - YouTube


Lol sure was rick, i thought you'd like that one bruv :thumb:
Couple more Run DMC tracks: Hollis Crew - It's The Beat
Run DMC - Together Forever


----------



## R7KY D

Let's go off on a sample tip






Used in this






Next up






Used in this






next up






Used in this






I love sampling !!


----------



## adamangler

Joell ortiz-battle cry

nuff said


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gwen McRae - 90% Of Me Is You


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Blurred lines by robin thicke feat Ti and pharrell..
The Uncensored music video on iTunes is pretty awesome aswell


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Absoloute rare groove classic, for those that know - Latoya Jackson - Camp Kuchi Kaiai


----------



## Beancounter

John Newman - Love me again


----------



## Kerr

I can't stop listening to this as I'm forever trying to find something on the tv.

Drives me mad.


----------



## PugIain




----------



## Jammy J




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Grandmaster Flash - Pump Me Up 
Dynamix 2 - Just Give The Dj A Break
West Street Mob - Electric Boogie
The B Boys - Listen To The Rhythm Flow
LL Cool J - Rock The Bells


----------



## Junkers_GTi

The Chronicles of Israfel. If you're into progressive rock, give it a try.


----------



## AKA Pabs

£1 fish


----------



## Megs Lad

biggie smalls -party and bull ****


----------



## CGRD

Olly Murs - Dear Darlin


----------



## AmiLady

Robin Thicke - blurred lines
Anything by Daft Punk
Aluna George - attracting flies


----------



## Patr1ck

Let her go - passenger


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nas - Made You Look


----------



## Wazhalo31

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath love this Song.


----------



## Dannbodge

Alastair Griffiths - Just Drive (The sky F1 show song)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Atlantic Starr - Silver Shadow
Dazz Band - You Are My Starship


----------



## Chuck80

Anything on the Abbatoir Blues album - Nick Cave


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dhar braxton - Jump Back
Janice - Bye Bye
Kreamicle - No News Is News
Yarbrough & Peoples - Don't Stop The Music
William Bell - Headline News
Zapp - I Wanna Be Your Man
Zapp - More Bounce To The Ounce


----------



## danwel

extremely gay i know but at the moment it is Justin Timberlake - Mirrors!!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah it's alright,, compared to some of the sh!t in the charts


----------



## Ross

You must be joking lads.


----------



## Ross




----------



## S63

Ross said:


> The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again - YouTube


Ah Ross, you do have taste.:thumb:

I'm 60 in a few weeks, can't believe I'm listening to and enjoying this


----------



## Ross

Cant go wrong with abit of the Who or as Del boy said ”I don't care what they say, you can't whack The Who”!


----------



## R7KY D

See what you started , I love this soundtrack











I love the drumming in this one


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I love the who, keith moon was a great drummer


----------



## S63

DJ X-Ray said:


> I love the who, keith moon was a great drummer


The very best. Pete Townsend said Moon wasn't the greatest drummer technically, he could wander off during a track but he always managed to find his way back before the end of the song.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

S63 said:


> The very best. Pete Townsend said Moon wasn't the greatest drummer technically, he could wander off during a track but he always managed to find his way back before the end of the song.
> 
> Keith Moon - Who Are You (isolated drum track) - YouTube


Totally agree mate. The guy was ahead of his time, one of the best drummers that's ever lived imo. Gone but not forgotten:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Yup I know!!


----------



## possul

The script, if you could see me now


----------



## Ross




----------



## S63

Ross said:


> The Who - Baba O'riley - YouTube


You'd enjoy my funeral, will start with Baba and end with Won't get fooled


----------



## Ross

The ways its going you might be listening to that at mine.


----------



## Kenny Powers

I know it's sarcrilegous to say this, but I prefer SRV's cover of Little Wing to Hendrix's.
If the link gets taken down, then go search for it yourself on youtube - it'll be worth it!


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Joanna Gardner - Pick Up The Pieces


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Another diamond from the X man - Midnight Star - Curious


----------



## Jochen




----------



## Ross




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alexander O ' Neal & Cherelle - Saturday Love


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Miles Jaye - Let's Start Love Over


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The System - 'I Can't Take Losing You'


----------



## R7KY D

Millie Scott - Every Little Bit


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Silver Bullet - 20 Seconds To Comply


----------



## Steviet

War pigs - Black Sabbath !


----------



## Hardsworth

My Immortal - evanescence


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## DJ X-Ray

S.O.S. Band - Weekend Girl


----------



## c j h

Avicii ft aloe blacc, wake me up, ..try it


----------



## The Cueball

Ian Brown. - F.E.A.R.


and that stooopid Robin Thicke song.... :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Beady Eye - Second Bite Of The Apple


----------



## Keir




----------



## JMorty

Keir said:


>


Good song!


----------



## Monkeyboy

Clutch - pure rock fury !


----------



## Monkeyboy

Cast - fine time


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Candi Staton - 'I Know'


----------



## R7KY D

:lol:


----------



## Yoghurtman

Queens of the Stone Age - If I had a Tail


----------



## Aljaz

:thumb:


----------



## Coops

Violins and Tambourines by Sterophonics:






Really builds up into something epic - the live version is even better!


----------



## Monkeyboy

Yoghurtman said:


> Queens of the Stone Age - If I had a Tail


Awesome !!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Total Contrast - Takes A Little Time


----------



## Monkeyboy

Smooth Sailing


----------



## les s211

Jammy J said:


> Bruno Mars - Treasure [Official Music Video] - YouTube


I have this on repeat in the car when I drop my 5 year old to school. She loves it and knows all the words. I end up humming it all day at work.!!!


----------



## Monkeyboy

DaftPunk - random access memories


----------



## Jammy J

les s211 said:


> I have this on repeat in the car when I drop my 5 year old to school. She loves it and knows all the words. I end up humming it all day at work.!!!


Lol yeah I like Bruno Mars, its a catchy tune.


----------



## Monkeyboy

les s211 said:


> I have this on repeat in the car when I drop my 5 year old to school. She loves it and knows all the words. I end up humming it all day at work.!!!


Guilty pleasure ...... There's a track on the album called moonshine ..... Think he must have nicked it off Michael Jackson !

I've tried not to like it ........ :thumbup:


----------



## R7KY D

Can't stop my left foot tapping !!


----------



## dean j

I youtubed it immediately after watching the first boots advert!


----------



## les s211

Monkeyboy said:


> Guilty pleasure ...... There's a track on the album called moonshine ..... Think he must have nicked it off Michael Jackson !
> 
> I've tried not to like it ........ :thumbup:


I've taken a shine to Natalie. Second great track on CD


----------



## GarveyVW

Heard this on the radio a few days ago and cannot stop listening to it.


----------



## Rizzo

Loving this atm


----------



## DJ X-Ray

M.I.A. - Paper Planes


----------



## Monkeyboy

Goldfrapp - Lovely 2 C U


----------



## GarveyVW

Listening to Joe Walsh I now can't stop listening to this


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Soul II Soul - Keep On Moving


----------



## R7KY D

Some great cheese dance moves & miming on this classic by Mr Hardcastle






EDIT - Mr Hardcastle made some DAMN good tunes


----------



## luke_Chambers

Love this tune soooooooo much, and the video is filmed in my home town!!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Eric B & Rakim - Paid In Full ( original version)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just - Ice - Cold Gettin Dumb


----------



## DJ X-Ray

DJ Mark The 45 King - The 900 Number


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## Bruce865

The stone roses - Sally cinnamon never gets old


----------



## gatecrasher3

This dropped at a wedding reception I was at last weekend. Love it!


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Best joint Akon ever made.
classic


----------



## Dan J

Was in HMV with my son yesterday looking at some speaker docks for his birthday present and this tune came on and my ears pricked up straight away and I really felt like rocking out in the middle of the shop lol, was an awesome track to listen to. Drums are epic.

Enjoy!!! 
The Who young man blues


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Porsche 993

http://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=j...zXgYAB&usg=AFQjCNECdcfdbAiUHHo6_NCa6_EcVVJ-pQ

Kryptonite by 3 doors down :thumb:


----------



## Keir




----------



## Keir




----------



## James Bagguley

Aah yeah, contrast baby!


----------



## dean j

Hows about this one!

Lillo Thomas, sexy girl

And

Frankie Valli and the four seasons, Beggin'


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## kenneally_mark

Blinded By The Light Manfred Mann


----------



## Natalie

Violet Bones - What's Your Problem


----------



## nick.s

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## LeeH

I'm a Barbie Girl, Aqua.....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Shut Up And Dance - Lamborghini


----------



## honestman

talented sister group........


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ten City - That's The Way Love Is(Acieed mix)


----------



## composite




----------



## GarveyVW

XTC - Earn Enough For Us

Song I love from one of my favourite albums


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Shalamar - A Night To Remember


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Classic.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

80's london pirate classic


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## GarveyVW

Blondie - Pretty Baby


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Try this


----------



## Jammy J

Na try this


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Dan J

Loving this ATM


----------



## R7KY D

On a 1990 tip same as the Chimes ^^

I will never forget the first time I heard this song , Stood around for 50 seconds or so listening to acapella wondering where the song was going to go and then it happened and everyone in the club just started to bounce .

The drop is not quite as big as I remember it but it's still a drop and it's a great choon


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bad choon rick :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Captain Peanut

Hell Could Freeze - Rudimental ft Angel Haze






Need to skip to 1.30

Can't stop playing the album either, just brilliant


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Got this on dubplate, probably won't be released, not this vocal version anyway, but this is one sick tune. For anyone that likes drum and bass check out the breakdown. Love this.


----------



## uruk hai

Loving this at the moment.


----------



## R7KY D

Me and my old Dj'ing partner met up today and we were talking about the good old days (1985-1993 dj'ing years) and some of the tunes we used to drop and some we would rather forget , I guess they were all guilty pleasures of that time :lol:

If you've never heard them before

Eastenders rap






Grasshopper meets the master






Not from the day , But Doug e Fresh was way ahead of his time and this novelty rap song is very clever


----------



## GarveyVW

Heard the original version on the radio today and now can't stop listening to it.

Bryan Adams Heaven


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Feeling this tune, From my favourite band.
Love this :


----------



## James Bagguley

Oh the video to this, its just amazing imo, and the song is exhilarating but chilled
a great combo.
By the way, its Fat boy slim "Sunset, Bird of prey" DW wont let me embed vids anymore though.


----------



## GarveyVW

Dug out a album I haven't listened to in a long time, The Jam - Sound Affects and forgotten how much I loved this song.

The Jam - Monday


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Shiny

I've become a big fan of Indian Summer and in particular the song "Angry Son".

Last night i was enlightened with the live radio version from the Hidden Arithmetic album. If all music was made with this much passion, emotion and feeling the world would be such a better place.

Even if you don't like this genre, just wait till it kicks off at 7:40 and then be immersed in an intense sound. Everything that a good guitar ban should be. Shame they were short lived.

Turn on...tune in...burn out!


----------



## James Bagguley

Warning! if you dont like sub bass, dont listen 
(Jon Spencer blues explosion Lovin' Machine)


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## dillinja999

great for in the motor :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999

why 90s dnb was so good, i have this on vinyl and the artist is ??? lol


----------



## _007_




----------



## R7KY D




----------



## mattyh2013

DJ X-Ray said:


> Feeling this tune, From my favourite band.
> Love this : The 1975 - Sex [EP Version] - YouTube


Same here :thumb:
But also 




Just got the album and can't turn it off


----------



## PugIain




----------



## DJ X-Ray

A nice chill out tune


----------



## carl robson

Pearl jam sirens


----------



## Keir




----------



## Rollinlow

The 1975 me


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Love this


----------



## GarveyVW

Heard this song for the first time in decades, had to laugh.
Jilted John By Jilted John


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dunno why but I've always loved this tune... It's grrrrrreat!


----------



## GarveyVW

> Dunno why but I've always loved this tune... It's grrrrrreat!


Don't know who's song is worst, yours or mine :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GarveyVW said:


> Don't know who's song is worst, yours or mine :lol:


:lol: Me neither !


----------



## DJ X-Ray

More madness. My kids love this one


----------



## GarveyVW

I like this song, been wanting too say it for years. Feels like a weight lifted from my shoulders.
Angelo by The Brotherhood Of Man


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Aww my gawd! :lol: You're in the lead with that one. I'll have to think of something worse ! :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Jammy J

The new Avicii one.


----------



## JMorty

Jammy J said:


> The new Avicii one.


+1 this

Also...


----------



## JMorty

Aaaaaand...


----------



## GarveyVW

Whistle Down The Wind by Nick Heyward


----------



## k9vnd

Moby-everything that rise's.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

More eighties funk flava. For those that know


----------



## R7KY D

Talking with my old DJ'ing partner in crime today , these gems came up in conversation


----------



## PugIain

And because metal is the best music ever..
and because their drummer looks like I will soon..





btw, it is better than the Dio original


----------



## moono16v

My brothers new single )


----------



## Kimo

PugIain said:


> And because metal is the best music ever..
> and because their drummer looks like I will soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, it is better than the Dio original


My Favourite cover of all time

Them pinch harmonics get me everytime


----------



## dcj

PugIain said:


> And because metal is the best music ever..
> and because their drummer looks like I will soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, it is better than the Dio original


No it isnt It started off the same apart from different guitar parts to make it sound "metal" and then that awful angry shouty bit put me right off. I listen to Teamrock radio a lot nowadays and theres a lot on there like that where a song starts of nice and melodic and then goes all angry and to me spoils it. Each to their own though.


----------



## Shiny

dcj said:


> ....where a song starts of nice and melodic and then goes all angry and to me spoils it.


"Angry" is a beautiful expression when done right


----------



## Jonnybbad

I know its old but Sub-Focus Splash cracking tune


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## shine247

I just keep hearing it, not necessarily listening out for it.


----------



## shine247

And this I have been playing. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhPXdbjGLTc


----------



## Shiny

PugIain said:


>


Talking of covers....:thumb:


----------



## Twisterboy

Today it has been mostly 80s

Davy


----------



## Flakey




----------



## somethingwitty

shine247 said:


> I just keep hearing it, not necessarily listening out for it.
> 
> OneRepublic - Counting Stars - YouTube


Same as me! Also:


----------



## dillinja999

*av it*


----------



## dillinja999

*listen to this atleast once a day lol*


----------



## R7KY D

Haven't heard this for years !!! and then I hear it 3 times in the same day !!!!!


----------



## Shiny

Time to restore some noisy balance, lol!

I can't seem to get Damezumari out of the CD player at the moment, i kind of like the elements of The Fall and Pavement, mixed up with a bit of experimentalism and screamo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Phil1984




----------



## 50Cal Detailing




----------



## R7KY D




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999

nate smashed in the video lol


----------



## Jammy J

Lol heard it on radio 2, cant stop playing it!


----------



## PaulN

Love it.... craking video classic tune..... Will be No for sure... :argie:






Previous remix.


----------



## CGRD

I found a few old CDs in a car i was clearing out to sell (Ok don't judge me lol) and now can't stop listening to Avril Lavigne - Skater Boy ... 










help ....


----------



## Adam D

CGRD said:


> I found a few old CDs in a car i was clearing out to sell (Ok don't judge me lol) and now can't stop listening to Avril Lavigne - Skater Boy ...
> 
> help ....


I remember finding Avril Lavigne quite attractive 10 years ago.

Not sure what she looks like nowadays though


----------



## Shiny




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ain't heard this banger from time, just come on the radio so thought i'd share, for those that care


----------



## R7KY D

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ain't heard this banger from time, just come on the radio so thought i'd share, for those that care


Choooooon !!!!

I saw Narada Micheal Walden at the royal Albert hall a couple of years ago , he was playing drums for Jeff Beck !!!! :lol: , Jeff was doing his thing and I couldn't stop humming Divine emotions :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> Choooooon !!!!
> 
> I saw Narada Micheal Walden at the royal Albert hall a couple of years ago , he was playing drums for Jeff Beck !!!! :lol: , Jeff was doing his thing and I couldn't stop humming Divine emotions :lol:


:lol: Bet that was a top night mate :thumb: I ain't been there for ages what a venue


----------



## GarveyVW

Heard this song today for the first time in years and now can't stop playing it.


----------



## Twisterboy

Listening to some golden oldies tonight, bit of ac/dc, lene marlin (remember her?) And about to finish evening with some rolling stones.

Davy


----------



## R7KY D

2 that still hit the spot


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Strictly for groovers


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Another flawless diamond


----------



## S63

Getting far too old for this but still good stuff.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

And another


----------



## DJ X-Ray

More beats to move your feet!


----------



## R7KY D

Posted earlier on the "first thing in your head" I posted "watching" , next post was "the detectives"

Then I get this song in my head






Now I've just remembered how damn good Costello was/is , Just a couple of my reminisces


----------



## GarveyVW

Another one I like


----------



## R7KY D

GarveyVW said:


> Another one I like


:thumb: I was just listening to that


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## James Bagguley

Cinematic Orchestra, all things to all men with Roots Manuva on vocals, just awesome.





Death, Crystal Mountain live. 




Anyone who plays drums, check out Richard Christy live, more element than man, very few can compare.

Peas.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Jammy J

Just love this.


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## GarveyVW

^^ Great song. Then I had to put up this


----------



## R7KY D

Some 70's to put in your pipe , Gotta admit love everyone of these


----------



## GarveyVW

Peters & Lee!! Got dragged along when I was about seven too see them live. Can still remember some of it!! :doublesho


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## R7KY D

How good was this tune !!! Video is so rubbish it's good

:lol: @ 2.15


----------



## nick.s

The Black Angels - Black Grease


----------



## carl robson

most of you will probably never heard of this group

kind of a sad song


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Brandy's looking extra hot in this video!!!.


----------



## R7KY D

Can't beat a bit of early Mr Hardcastle


----------



## Horatio

going through a bit of a spaghetti western theme


----------



## nogrille




----------



## rixis

I bet no one knows this song  :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Junior Bear

The 1975 - pressure (artful remix)


WOW


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dug this out last night, after major searching... Classic.


----------



## Schuey




----------



## R7KY D

Yo !! DJ X , You always get me down memory lane , I start searching and I find ,

off on a slightly different tip


----------



## Kerr

Seen these guys like the other night. Thought this track was great live.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## 50Cal Detailing

I saw these support, Local Natives in Belfast. Love this song!


----------



## R7KY D

Jocelyn had a huge huge hit with this classic floor filler in 1982 , and then MC Count did this to it in 84 , Love it !! :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: Remember this one rick


----------



## R7KY D

Go on then........


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## R7KY D

Staying with Sleeping Bag records and Mantronix , I wore out a Stanton 500AL on this record !!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Oh yes, that's the one mate. Still sounds fresh to this day... Timeless:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Another banger on the Mantronik tip...Tight production.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Proper rare this one. The drop is unreal...


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## R7KY D




----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol: Yes rick, Classic^^:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K

Lost Prophets - bring em down.

Following the news on Ian Watkins sentence, I discovered Lost Prophets released a album last year and quite like it.

I was a HUGE fan when I was younger.


----------



## JMorty

T.D.K said:


> Lost Prophets - bring em down.
> 
> Following the news on Ian Watkins sentence, I discovered Lost Prophets released a album last year and quite like it.
> 
> I was a HUGE fan when I was younger.


Funny you should say that, I was listening to the same thing t'other day and laughed to myself.

Shame, was a great band. He's sick. Won't stop me listening to it though.


----------



## Avnt

Them crooked vultures mind eraser no chaser have the album on in my van


----------



## SunnyBoi

xD


----------



## Jammy J

New Avicci and Kesha one.


----------



## Kerr

Good song as used in the Sony 4k tv advert.


----------



## CGRD

First heard this last year live on Scott Mills show, for me it's the best Christmas song to date. Honest, comical, serious, heart warming! Listened and sung along about 10 times this morning


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This is my fave christmas tune


----------



## TT55BLK

Lissie - The Habit


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999

this has been my favourite for about a year lol


----------



## R7KY D

Found an old album of my dad's , I used to love this track when I was .....er 10 !!!!


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## dillinja999

all of katy perrys videos are great with the sound off


----------



## NeilG40

Really liking this at the moment.


----------



## R7KY D

Whole damn song is good but the instrumental break at 3.13 is just divine


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Cool as f.


----------



## Dannbodge

Imagine Dragons - Demons


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Wookie - The Hype (feat Eliza Doolittle)


----------



## Melkor

The editors
Smokers outside the hospital doors


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Melkor

Yellow halo by goldfrapp


----------



## Method Man

Bass O Matic - Fascinating Rhythm


----------



## tones61

:driver:


----------



## martyp

For quite some time now (No. 3 on 25 most played iTunes):






Pre-order downloaded last night and was played a few times on the road trip today, absolutely love this song!! 
[NOTE: Video does contain flash photography]


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Put this on cd and a few others for my aunt from vinyl. Love it


----------



## Method Man

DJ X-Ray said:


> Put this on cd and a few others for my aunt from vinyl. Love it


Good old Luther - every 1980s' footballers' favourite.


----------



## Jochen




----------



## mike41




----------



## GarveyVW

Haven't heard this song for years, reminds me of school days.


----------



## R7KY D

Yes it was because of Breaking Bad


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## Jammy J




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## CaptainKirk95




----------



## TheGruffalo1




----------



## R7KY D

Filth !!


----------



## Natalie




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Rizzo

Afer hearing it on the BOSE advert.


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## Rayner

Not can't stop listening to. Just can't get out my f#$#&!g head...






A mate played it in the car the other night, the worst thing is I don't know most of the lyrics so it's just the first verse going over & over :wall: :wall:

It's not even a slightly good song


----------



## Jammy J




----------



## PaulN

Chris Malinchak - If U Got It

Cracking tune, stunning lady in the video.


----------



## Flakey

Needs a clean said:


> As above really, what song can you just not stop listening to at the moment?
> For me its "The Pretty Reckless" - Make me wanna die!
> YouTube- The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die (Viral Version)


----------



## Deep blue

Don't understand a word what is said in the song, but still can't stop listening it:lol: Somehow just great song


----------



## RP84

Enjoying this right now


----------



## Flakey

RP84 said:


> Enjoying this right now
> 
> Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video) - YouTube


That is quite addictive and I think the lad has outdone himself.


----------



## Kerr

I was here last weekend.

Cracking gig, if you haven't listened to Frank, you need to.

These guys were the support and brilliant too. Never heard of them before but you can't help but dance. Not from Edinburgh though.


----------



## muzzer

Thanks to seeing a Jeb Corliss video, i finally found a song i had been trying to identify for ages, so i can't stop listening to

AWOLNATION's Sail.


----------



## R7KY D

Watched this classic yesterday , Can't stop listening to this now , Getting right on the wife's nerves


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I can't stop listening to one of the tracks from Sin City at the moment. People who have Sin City on DVD will recognise the music in the chorus from the main menu....


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Brilliant.


----------



## Wingnuts

absolutely loving Feeling Myself by Will.i.am and various people 

and Sam Smith Money on my Mind


----------



## Jochen




----------



## ITSonlyREECE

And


----------



## woodys

This old Bryan Ferry track brought up to date with a chill out beat to me is brilliant.


__
https://soundcloud.com/bryanferry%2Fdont-stop-the-dance-greg


----------



## Kerr

I seen this band a while ago as they were the support act on the night. I really enjoyed their set.











I'll let anyone interested search their other videos, but they are a good band. Surprised they've been about for a little while and don't seem to be getting any exposure.


----------



## Samciv

muzzer42 said:


> Thanks to seeing a Jeb Corliss video, i finally found a song i had been trying to identify for ages, so i can't stop listening to
> 
> AWOLNATION's Sail.


Love that video it was on channel 4 years ago, the song only recently got well known and into the charts.


----------



## pawlik

Yes it old but soooo good!!!


----------



## Ross




----------



## R7KY D

If you've never heard it , Just give the intro 20 seconds of your life


----------



## Chicane

Kick back, relax, and press play.


----------



## Keir




----------



## Steve

Keir said:


> Soulfly - Jump da **** up - YouTube


:thumb:

Cavalara is the way forward


----------



## Steve

Anyway my current one is ....

five finger death punch - bad company


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

*Frankie Knuckles...a true House Music pioneer.
RIP.*


----------



## James Bagguley

Liking Until the Ribbon Breaks at the mo...

(Warning ladies in their undies in this one)


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## samharries007

Tiesto - Red Lights, sounds great if you have a sub in the boot!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## stevobeavo

jj - still. Epic song


----------



## PugIain




----------



## R7KY D

Heard this today , Massive in 1991


----------



## Kerr

Heading off to Brew at the Bog next weekend.

Basically a small festival for small bands who are usually unsigned, but having been before you get some cracking bands.

Looking forward to these guys.











A lot of very good little bands on the line up.


----------



## linuxmanju

Bryan Adams - Run To You:


----------



## pinch

My wife and kids have installed 'singing monsters' on their phones.

A very irritating tune that refuses to exit my head.


----------



## S63

Fancied an evening of nostalgia


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Could listen to his music all day!! Especially in the reflective mood i'm in at the minute


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Nice 2-Step classic and cool driving tune


----------



## Kerr

Does anyone actually listen to other people's tracks?

Going through some tracks I liked from a few years ago.

The emotion in this song is something else...






Put this album back on my phone. Forgot how good it was.






If it wasn't for Danny Macaskill I might have missed this.






I could link all night.


----------



## Swift Sport 60

Came across this while browsing through youtube and cant stop listening to it now.


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## telewebby

Another Lindsey Stirling song


----------



## S63

Halal is it meat you're looking for?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Another gem...for those that know-


----------



## Kerr

I know I posted these guys before, but here we go again with their new track. Good but not as good as earlier stuff.

Seen then last weekend at The Brew at the Bog festival.






Will be going to see these guys in November at the Hydro. Not sure about the track yet, but a very well made video.

http://www.vevo.com/watch/james/moving-on/GBZA41401011


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## CaptainKirk95

Came across these via planet rock, such a good sound:thumb:




And a girl has got me into these:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

^^ I've listened to them for a while, good band, they've got a nice sound..Matt healey's a good vocalist


----------



## R7KY D

Been having an Eric moment for the past few days , Way too many to put here but this is one of my favourites and although it's not his song he covers it brilliantly imo


----------



## mark-gts

Quintino - go hard 

Amazing song for any edm fans!


----------



## dan.j.sinclair

C2C. Le banquet. 
Love C2C




Dan


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Just digging through some old 7's...love these Northern Soul classics


----------



## herbiedacious

I've had Dr Feelgood's "Roxette" stuck in my head all day today.


----------



## empsburna




----------



## empsburna




----------



## gex23

Purely for motivation when running / training (not my usual music) :

*Language NSFW*!!!!!


----------



## dillinja999

......


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## bigmac3161

Good driving music


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## DJ X-Ray

*Bukem at his best. Timeless.*


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## R7KY D

Been listening to some Rakim on youtube as above , Heard a break in another track and thought I recognise that break and sure enough I even remembered the artist


----------



## empsburna

DJ X-Ray said:


> *Bukem at his best. Timeless.*LTJ Bukem - Atlantis ( I Need You) Original - GLR080W - YouTube


That takes me back.

Wow.


----------



## empsburna

R7KY D said:


> Been listening to some Rakim on youtube as above , Heard a break in another track and thought I recognise that break and sure enough I even remembered the artist
> 
> Foster Sylvers - Misdemeanor - YouTube


Wasn't this sample used by M Beat?


----------



## rory1992

All of coldplays new album ghost stories, it's brilliant. Chris Martin is a legend


----------



## DJ X-Ray

empsburna said:


> Wasn't this sample used by M Beat?


Yeah it was, on "Style".
Well remembered. Bad tune:thumb:


----------



## empsburna




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## empsburna

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ce Ce Rogers - Someday - YouTube


Amazing.

I like where this is going!


----------



## empsburna




----------



## uruk hai




----------



## Rayaan

Cant stop listening to this. Its from the film - Drive. Awesome film to be honest, its literally a work of art


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Listen tune.


----------



## empsburna

Rayaan said:


> Cant stop listening to this. Its from the film - Drive. Awesome film to be honest, its literally a work of art


The whole soundtrack is excellent too


----------



## empsburna

DJ X-Ray said:


> Listen tune.COLOUR GIRL - JOYRIDER ( Y - TRIBE UNDERGROUND MIX ) - YouTube


That is more my era, the whole UK garage/2 step scene.


----------



## Kimo

I love a bit of garage


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## empsburna




----------



## deegan1979

Not sure how to post a utube link nut im really liking
FADE by Jakwob at the mo


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Dr Meaker (feat Sian Evans) - Right Back

Nice little drum & bass track...


----------



## Frog

Anything by Passenger at the moment but this one in particular.


----------



## PugIain

Bolero by Ravel. 
Think I've listened to it about 5 times today.
Go on youtube, listen to it, and turn it up loud. It's pretty epic.

And no, I haven't made love to it yet..


----------



## uruk hai




----------



## CaptainKirk95




----------



## dcj

Loving Within Temptation at the moment


----------



## Wingnuts

Bit of a random one but loving

Wamkelekile by Hot Water


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Classic Electro, just came on the radio. Love this.


----------



## stuartr

My daughter is at a dance class all week and there is a show friday...
It's all based on the disney movie "Frozen" 
Every time I pick her up this week it's been the son "Let it snow" can't get the tune
out of my head, definitely an "Earworm"


----------



## R7KY D

1979 !!!


----------



## stuartr

R7KY D said:


> 1979 !!!
> 
> Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five - Superrappin' - YouTube


Now you've put their hit "white lines" in my head... grrr


----------



## S63




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## andspenka

2 of my current favourites,






This is the original and not the Westlife one everyone seems to remember!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Don't even try and test Kane ha


----------



## transtek

Got back into The Damned after a good while away!
Stuff like this (for any of you who remember!)


----------



## SarahS23

Ed sheeran new album never been a fan before. But love Don't


----------



## dcj




----------



## Ads_ClioV6

bonobo all in forms can listen to this all day


----------



## CaptainKirk95




----------



## R7KY D

I've been chilling in the sun this afternoon . Thinking of the best days of my younger days and a chorus just popped in my head , God knows where it came from but it bought me to this


----------



## Serkie

For those in their mid / late 30's. I'm nostalgically enjoying this 'new' tune...


----------



## dean j

I can't get enough of Sexy Dancer, by Prince. 

I listen to it in front of the mirror practicing my poplin' an lockin'!


----------



## empsburna

Been loving this off for the past few days, dipping in and out of it.

Shame I wasn't born ten years earlier.

Probably not going to appeal to many on here!


----------



## stevobeavo

dean j said:


> I can't get enough of Sexy Dancer, by Prince.
> 
> I listen to it in front of the mirror practicing my poplin' an lockin'!


Lost what little respect I had for you dean!! :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

empsburna said:


> Been loving this off for the past few days, dipping in and out of it.
> 
> Shame I wasn't born ten years earlier.
> 
> Probably not going to appeal to many on here!


Good female DJ duo those 2...sadly Kemistry died though man:'(


----------



## empsburna

Aye, some weird accident. Rediscovering it all again at the moment.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Effing love this mix


----------



## R7KY D

AArrrrgggghh can't stop singing it !!!


----------



## SarahS23

R7KY D said:


> AArrrrgggghh can't stop singing it !!!


Haha good call


----------



## SarahS23

Revolution, Nervo and R3hab


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Love this LV roller from back in the day. Warehouse/pirate/ club Classic. #dj'sknow


----------



## Lowiepete

Trailers for sale, or rent.
Rooms to let, 50 cents.
No phone, no pool, no...












King of the Road!!


----------



## SarahS23

Now rather enjoying 

Eric prydz niton (the reason) proper mint song in the car!


----------



## R7KY D

Gotta love a bit of the elo


----------



## Steve

Whats the matter with me :lol:


----------



## vek

Paperback writer 
Back in the ussr
Revolution. All Beatles songs which my wife isn't too keen on.she says that even when she can't see me,I'm singing one of the above trio. Must be driving her mad eh !


----------



## DJ X-Ray

That's what i'm talking about


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Can't stop listening to these! Good job i'm seeing them at Rock City in November:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## ITSonlyREECE




----------



## S63

Time to get ready for the new album of old stuff, with new Gilmour riffs to enjoy.


----------



## hudson0804

I've lurked in this thread for ages - picking up new ideas and new directions for my listening tastes to develop.

I'm a metal head at heart but enjoy blue grass, pop, punk, soul, rap, hardcore, house pretty much all types of music - it has to have a beat you can tap your feet to mind .

Anyhow - here's what's been stuck on my playlist in my car now for a while some ranging form years to months (in no particular order) - some of this wont be everyone's flavour mind you.










(if you can bear -get it- the assault this song kicked my ass at 2:30 - crank it goosey pimples )


----------



## muzzer

John Legend All of Me, is possibly going to be our first dance at our wedding


----------



## R7KY D

Was watching the trailer to the new film Babadook , For some reason this came into my head (not even in the film)


----------



## CaptainKirk95




----------



## Luke M

Wilkinson. Dirty love.


----------



## B17BLG

Run boy Run - Woodkid


----------



## Ravinder

I'm trying to download the soundtrack from sons of anarchy tv show. I love the songs on it.


----------



## R7KY D

There's only 1 person on here (I think) who will remember this


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Haha yep, tune Rick:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88

Embarrassing but Taylor Swift Shake it Off is good right now  everywhere I go it seems to be playing and well....I like it  She's fit!


----------



## mike41




----------



## Steve

asonda said:


> Embarrassing but Taylor Swift Shake it Off is good right now  everywhere I go it seems to be playing and well....I like it  She's fit!


Poof :wave:


----------



## Jamie_M

Been listening to this song for like most of this year now and always have it on.


----------



## R7KY D

Don't much more raw than this


----------



## ITSonlyREECE




----------



## TANNERS

I shall be free DYLAN


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## James Bagguley

A Blondie cover by Until the Ribbon Breaks:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> Earth Wind & Fire - In The Stone - YouTube


Kin' music. Quality selection as per.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Strictly for the headz...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This is what i'm talking about..


----------



## empsburna

Aw YISSSS


----------



## R7KY D

DJ X-Ray said:


> Strictly for the headz..


:thumb:
EPMD is a world premier
From New York straight talk America's best
Cold wild Long Island, is where we rest


----------



## PyRo

Where's the good in goodbye by The Script


----------



## Hardsworth

Sam smith - like I do


----------



## uruk hai

Coverdale and Page, Take me for a little while.


----------



## jarekrk_PL

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls


----------



## Steve




----------



## ITSonlyREECE




----------



## Christian6984




----------



## HEADPHONES

Girls by The B Boys.
Stumbled on it again after 30years last week.
Been on loop in the car every day now


----------



## HEADPHONES

Another tune I forgot about until recently.

Funny how it's stuff from when I was 11 to 25 that I keep going back to


----------



## HEADPHONES

Couple of my favorite S.O.S band tracks


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This one used to cause major problems on the dancefloor. Warning: PLAY LOUD!


----------



## empsburna




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Haha oh yes^^


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## HEADPHONES

empsburna said:


> Projection - Lovestruck


Nice tune.......not heard that one before.


----------



## HEADPHONES

DJ X-Ray said:


> Loose Ends - Slow Down - YouTube


Gonna pop my Loose Ends "look how long" CD in the car tomorrow now


----------



## HEADPHONES

Still got this on vinyl.....shame my AV amp has no input for my turntable


----------



## scaniadaft




----------



## empsburna

HEADPHONES said:


> Nice tune.......not heard that one before.


I found this in a charity shop in Moseley.

Amazon.com: Warm: An Warm: An Elite Lesson in Future R&B: Music

Best couple of quid i've spent in ages.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This is a nice groove for a sunday morning. Timeless track


----------



## empsburna

DJ X-Ray said:


> This is a nice groove for a sunday morning. Timeless track Keni Burke - Risin' To The Top - YouTube


Now this seems to have passed me by somehow. I have just added an album to my Spotify playlist and will show this some love.

Nice one.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Mixes well with this one on vinyl:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Add this absoloute gem too unless you already have.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Last one now then i'm off to the Arsenal v West Ham game..via the boozer #DJ'sknow


----------



## gérard83

mike41 said:


> Rocket Queen Appetite For Destruction Guns 'N' Roses - YouTube
> 
> Guns N Roses - Mr Brownstone - YouTube


:thumb:

I 've downloaded somes mp3 tracks for my car radio from live in tokyo 1992

amazing version of heaven's door 
Slash was really the soul 
of G'n' R


----------



## gérard83

to start well the year


----------



## R7KY D

This is one those you hear and you think what a great sound and then you see the artist and your mouth open wide in shock for a few seconds as you remember them for their UK no1 quite a few years earlier


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Haha bloody hell you're right Rick, wouldn't have thought they had that in em! Nice. #shocked


----------



## InfinityLoop

Has been top of my Spotify for most played for few weeks now and I find it so... something I just get a buzz


----------



## CaptainKirk95




----------



## R7KY D

Pure filth


----------



## Frothey

Best lyrical content in years.....

Evil Scarecrow


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Hush - Groeipijn


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ed's got some flow on this


----------



## R7KY D

Peel back your shirt and inject the beat !!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Beats from UK/not USA !


----------



## Soul boy 68

This top tune from Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Soul boy 68

DJ X-Ray said:


> SOS Band - No One's Gonna Love You - Special Remix (RAID JAMS) - YouTube


Great classic tune from 1985, the days when I was womanising :lol: but not in an Audi.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Soul boy 68 said:


> Great classic tune from 1985, the days when I was womanising :lol: but not in an Audi.


Lol! sure was mate and me neither!


----------



## Soul boy 68

DJ X-Ray said:


> Gwen McCrae "All This Love That I'm Giving" - YouTube


DJ, you are now puting me in the mood for some Soul food.


----------



## Soul boy 68

How about this Jazz Funk classic from Roy Ayers. Tuuuuune.


----------



## saul

Tune of the day for me is....






Will let you click and listen.


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> Tune of the day for me is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will let you click and listen.


One of my all time favorite Soul singers, legend :thumb:


----------



## saul

I can see this thread/list becoming very long. Stay tuned for tomorrows track, it can only get better!


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> I can see this thread/list becoming very long. Stay tuned for tomorrows track, it can only get better!


The longer the better, 158 pages and counting. :thumb:


----------



## saul

You have the car of the day title, I'll go for the tune of the day.:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

Gotta feeling there's gonna be a lot of tracks coming up again that are on this thread already , Who cares

Not the original , But who cares


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> You have the car of the day title, I'll go for the tune of the day.:thumb:


Fine with me, can I make a request from time to time?


----------



## Soul boy 68

R7KY D said:


> Gotta feeling there's gonna be a lot of tracks coming up again that are on this thread already , Who cares
> 
> Not the original , But who cares
> 
> Charme Feat Luther Vandross - Georgy Porgy - YouTube


Superb choice fella, I had this on 12 inch single back in 1984. I saw Luther live at the odeon Hammersmith.


----------



## saul

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fine with me, can I make a request from time to time?


I'm your dj...lolz


----------



## saul

how do you guys manage to add the picture to the link?


----------



## R7KY D

Soul boy 68 said:


> I saw Luther live at the odeon Hammersmith.


I saw him at Wembley in 1987 , :lol: 17 years old I was


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> how do you guys manage to add the picture to the link?


Not sure I follow what you mean Saul.


----------



## Soul boy 68

R7KY D said:


> I saw him at Wembley in 1987 , :lol: 17 years old I was


Ricky, are you interested in an Essex meet up? PM me if you are interested.


----------



## saul

As it's time to leave the office and drive home...

Here's one for the singalong crew....enjoy!!!


----------



## saul

as per R7KY D posted, the pic of Luther is on the post. I can only insert the link.


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> As it's time to leave the office and drive home...
> 
> Here's one for the singalong crew....enjoy!!!


Your a Soulboy like me. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kin' drum pattern on this, geeeeez!!!


----------



## empsburna

R7KY D said:


> I saw him at Wembley in 1987 , :lol: 17 years old I was


I was 3 years old in 1987....


----------



## Soul boy 68

empsburna said:


> I was 3 years old in 1987....


Ahh bless


----------



## S63

Gretchen Peters


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## saul

slowing it all down now.....


----------



## saul

firstly we have....


----------



## HEADPHONES

I loved the days when hiphop was sampling this stuff^^
Oops......too slow.
Meant James Brown NOT BARBRA STREISAND :lol:


----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## R7KY D

Need some fuel for your pipe ? Smoke these !!


----------



## R7KY D

Choooooooooonnnnn !!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## R7KY D

2 Classics from the British band Hi-Tension


----------



## saul

and the last one of the evening....


----------



## saul

I can see a DW fm radio station in the pipeline :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

Bottom left hand corner at the beginning where it says JiFS , I spent my youth in that record shop :lol: Just opposite the Tollgate Chadwell Heath , And it was also where I met this ginger bloke who was more into his music than I was , That ginger bloke was Steve Davis :lol: and now he lives in the next village up from me , Still can't get away from him :lol: Just seeing that word (JiFS) has just bought back so many memories


----------



## saul

one to set you in the groove


----------



## Soul boy 68

How about some Brit Funk from Second Image. I am good friends with Georgie B.


----------



## R7KY D

BOOOM !!!!!!!


----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tune used to smash it @alldayers/warehouses/blues's...Timeless. Feel it!


----------



## saul

DJ X-Ray said:


> Tune used to smash it @alldayers/warehouses/blues's...Timeless. Feel it! Viola Wills Dare to Dream (London Remix) - YouTube


This was always in my box, just like AMEX never left home without it!


----------



## saul




----------



## Soul boy 68

Keep the Soul grooves coming fella's :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## saul

two turntables and a DA!! _THAT'S_ how we ride!!! :car:


----------



## saul

last one for the time being....


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

All over when you draw out these kinda selections.Ooft!


----------



## JJ0063




----------



## saul

As we approach the midnight hour....


----------



## saul




----------



## saul

These....just....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Always on heavy rotation on the SL's. Classic.


----------



## R0B




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Haha yes Rob...you know that mate


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## saul




----------



## R0B




----------



## R0B




----------



## dubant07

Avicci - the nights


----------



## Soul boy 68

Check out this 1981 track from Incognito, brit funk classic. I saw these perform at Ronnie Scotts about 3 years ago, awsome.


----------



## saul

Mine for today...


----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## HEADPHONES

saul said:


> Tom Browne - Funkin' For Jamaica - YouTube


:thumb: added that to my 80s playlist now.
Luvin' how this thread digs up old tunes I'd forgotten about!


----------



## HEADPHONES

Check out this video on YouTube:






Kenny Dope was one of my heros in my teens


----------



## HEADPHONES

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## saul




----------



## slim_boy_fat




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

HEADPHONES said:


> :thumb: added that to my 80s playlist now.
> *Luvin' how this thread digs up old tunes I'd forgotten about!*


 Yeah mate, good that you Soulboy and Saul are posting tuneage, keep em coming .Used to be just me and Rick dropping gems:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Big tune.


----------



## Mark R5

Even now, still a huge fan of these!


----------



## saul

Big Tune...Big Shout to All


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Not usually my type of music but popped up on spotify


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Don't watch the Simply Red version...we're coming with original vinyl


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Mark R5

Have a look at this. The music is great but wow the video is astounding:


----------



## R7KY D

Aha I see the turn from soul to rap/hip hop has come about , Only right that some classic electro should be thrown into the mix as well

Now we are rocking !!!


----------



## saul

Big Tunes from Tuneland!


----------



## HEADPHONES

Mark ST said:


> Have a look at this. The music is great but wow the video is astounding:


That's an amazing video:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES

Ahhhh........electro.
The era that started me collecting music as an 11 yr old with tapes so many copies away from the original they hissed more than a rattlesnake:lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES

So many timeless classics in this DJ set that were used to create classic hiphop joints.
Maybe I view hiphop with rose tinted glasses finding very few new tracks timeless.
The way I see it, it's kinda like detailing.
It's all in the prep.
When something this good is used as a base the result is bliss.
When new stuff starts with a soul less weak base, it doesn't matter how many layers or LSPs are put over the top, the end result will never be a classic.


----------



## saul

one of my old skool favourites...


----------



## R7KY D

I've said it before and I say it again , Rakim the best voice on a rapper you'll ever hear and not too bad at writing a rhyme either

I'd be listing every track he did so i'll do one of my fav's


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah agree with that Rick^^.Kin' beat on this 1' thought i was a doughnut/ya tried to glaze me'


----------



## HEADPHONES

The video is dated and funny but the tune is a classic. Eric b and Rakim must've agreed too


----------



## R7KY D

Mantronix working the beats






Remember this !! :lol:






My Fav Salt and Pepa track , Dat bass dat bass !


----------



## saul

A trip down memory...

80's _Saul_...





80's Hip Hop





80's Reggae





And these.............jeeeeeeeeees Hit the thanks button for a rewind :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

How about this funky groove from Joey Nigro featuring Princes Freesia.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Ain't it a pity/cos ya hate the city/but the way you feel/ain't no big deal! Don't make tunes like this no more. Feel it!
#djsknow


----------



## saul




----------



## R7KY D

That moment when you went to see this film and the only bit you talk about when you leave the cinema is when he danced with that broom (look carefully you can see the wires)

But the real reason is Kraftwerk - Tour de france


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol twenty to 8 in the morning and Rick's started me off already...bad influence this geezer  
From one iconic moment to another. Love this battle...probably the best ever captured in a motion picture.Breaker's Revenge on the turntable. Love it!


----------



## saul

R7KY D said:


> That moment when you went to see this film and the only bit you talk about when you leave the cinema is when he danced with that broom (look carefully you can see the wires)


Yup, I was one of those.


----------



## saul

And here's another


----------



## J55TTC




----------



## J55TTC

The whole album actually, outstanding!


----------



## pajd

Heard these performed in the pub on Sunday past. Been a while since I had heard them. Stuck in my head ever since


----------



## Soul boy 68

My friend Georgie B singing this Skipworth and Turner classic remake from his 3 AM album by the groove association.


----------



## saul




----------



## R7KY D

^^^ Tongue n cheek , Where did you pull that one from


----------



## R7KY D

Here's one I found in the corner


----------



## saul

R7KY D said:


> ^^^ Tongue n cheek , Where did you pull that one from


I remember this tune from my raving days. At that time didn't know who they were, their name, nothing and then by chance managed to see them live!


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## HEADPHONES

One of my prized 12 inches this one......as I only have a small vinyl collection


----------



## HEADPHONES

DJ X-Ray said:


> THE CHIMES - heaven (12" Mix) - YouTube


Oooo.....ooooo......another one I got too.
Haven't listened to them in over 10 years.
Gonna have to dust that off and give it a spin


----------



## HEADPHONES

Was well into New Jack Swing back in the days.
Got a much better vibe in the clubs than on hiphop nights.
People busting out joyous moves rather than eyeballing each other lookin bad.


----------



## saul

HEADPHONES said:


> Tongue 'n' Cheek ‎- Encore (12" Version) - YouTube
> 
> One of my prized 12 inches this one......as I only have a small vinyl collection


I have a signed copy of this.


----------



## saul

New Jack....


----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## R7KY D

Here's one for ya

Spin Offs in Fulham Palace Road !!! iirc there was a studio at the back , Where Richie Rich put these together


----------



## R7KY D

The Grandmaster Richie Rich


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Spin Offs geezus haha my mate Shem ( DJ Streetsahead) worked in there for a while. Remember getting loads of early Def Jam imports out that gaff.


----------



## R7KY D

What this "DJ Streets ahead" ?


----------



## saul




----------



## R7KY D

^^ I knew Micheal West , From my Wood Green days


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> What this "DJ Streets ahead" ?
> 
> Battle of the DJ's 5 DJ Streets Ahead - YouTube


Yeah that's him mate. He taught me how to scratch back in the day, used to go round his house and practice and do tapes all the time because he was the only one who had 1200's at that point. He was about 4-5 years older than me. Ain't seen him for ages.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> ^^ I knew Micheal West , From my Wood Green days


I don't know him, but know DJ Ron his mate. Rebel makes a lot of Jungle now ( Congo Natty Records).
Quality producer.


----------



## R7KY D

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah that's him mate. He taught me how to scratch back in the day, used to go round his house and practice and do tapes all the time because he was the only one who had 1200's at that point. He was about 4-5 years older than me. Ain't seen him for ages.


I had to google him , Because I haven't heard that name in years

Sadly he passed away a couple of years ago


----------



## saul




----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> I had to google him , Because I haven't heard that name in years
> 
> Sadly he passed away a couple of years ago


Geezus, never knew that Rick sad news indeed man... Guy was a pioneer RIP


----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## R7KY D

Old school song , Old school style scratching !! , Just give it the 3.27 minutes it deserves

The bit where they look at each other at 50 seconds , you know their rocking


----------



## HEADPHONES

Check out this video on YouTube:






To my wife's dismay I can listen to this mix of the legendary "funky drummer" on repeat all day long.

JB's funky drummer beat must be one of if not THE funkiest beats of all time.
Even today with a fever it took me half hour to brush my teeth coz I was boogieing away to this in the bathroom :lol:


----------



## saul




----------



## shine247

Something to change the mood (briefly)


----------



## davies20

shine247 said:


> Something to change the mood (briefly)
> Jamie T - Zombie - YouTube


Yes!!

Im really getting back into Jamie T, found a copy of Sheila someone sent me years ago!






Which has got me listening to this a lot at the moment;


----------



## shine247

Yep, both OK.:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Listen tune..


----------



## davies20

DJ X-Ray said:


> Listen tune..Hashim - Al Naafiysh (The Soul) - YouTube


ill have a stab in the dark here & say 80's???! lol


----------



## saul

82 if i remember correctly...

Another classic.


----------



## James Bagguley

Heard it on James May's AMG Merc review in the latest TG episode.


----------



## James Bagguley

More uber coolness from U.T.R.B.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

davies20 said:


> ill have a stab in the dark here & say 80's???! lol


Ha ha yeah mate:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

saul said:


> 82 if i remember correctly...
> 
> Another classic.
> 
> The Sugar Hill Gang - Rapper's Delight ( HQ, Full Version ) - YouTube


83 i think. ^^yeah tune dat


----------



## saul

Another Classic...


----------



## Mini devil

dawn golden - all that I want
pretty much anything from bring me the horizon the same with imagine dragons


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Boom!


----------



## saul

bada bada boom!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

saul said:


> bada bada boom!


Is that because that girl murdered the song on The Voice last night?


----------



## saul

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Is that because that girl murdered the song on The Voice last night?


You've got that in one!! It was like a DA without a pad!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

If you are going on a show like that and you can't sing like Chaka, Whitney, or Alicia Keyes then do not choose one of their songs as it will be immediately subconsciously be compared to those singers. She was fit but a bad song choice


----------



## saul

Party Time...


----------



## saul

And another dance off.....


----------



## HEADPHONES

saul said:


> And another dance off.....
> 
> House Party - Dance off - long version - Ain't my type of hype - YouTube


Ahhhh......this brings back memories!
Went to see this at the Odeon in Streatham on a Saturday night in my yoof.
Whole cinema kicked off shouting at the projection room.
"turn up the volume and EFFING bass!"
Up went the volume and peace and harmony restored :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES

Some UK talent from around the same era


----------



## HEADPHONES

Anyone else use to like DEPTH CHARGE?


----------



## saul

HEADPHONES said:


> Ahhhh......this brings back memories!
> Went to see this at the Odeon in Streatham on a Saturday night in my yoof.
> Whole cinema kicked off shouting at the projection room.
> "turn up the volume and EFFING bass!"
> Up went the volume and peace and harmony restored :lol:


But did you try and copy the dance moves ??


----------



## saul

Yo Bilal SWITCH.....


----------



## R7KY D

My favorite all time reggae track , imo it doesn't get any better than this , Not even Bob get's close


----------



## saul

On da reggae tip


----------



## Tsubodai

Totally changing the mood and better than the original:




I'm sure it's been posted before ( and I think I posted it amongst my Talking Heads offerings but still...) but this is a beautiful version imo.


----------



## Tsubodai

Talking Heads, this song kills me: 





I'm a big TH fan but above gets me every time.


----------



## saul




----------



## saul

Sun is out, weekend is here...


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kin' tuuuune!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

"I'm genuine like Gucci/raw like sushi"...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tsubodai said:


> Talking Heads, this song kills me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big TH fan but above gets me every time.


Ha, yeah me too man


----------



## R0B




----------



## R0B




----------



## R0B




----------



## R0B




----------



## R0B




----------



## Bigoggy




----------



## R0B




----------



## captaintomo

Modestep-Snake


----------



## Tsubodai

NSFW - obv


----------



## Tsubodai

And I do love this one





Then there was Coolio ( the cd was way before the film):


----------



## R7KY D

Gotta love Ice Cube , This one is a great beat from a classic tune , What makes this priceless is at 50 seconds he raps "1993" and sticks up 4 fingers like he meant 1994 , Watch it you'll get it


----------



## Guitarjon

At the minute im loving a couple of new songs. I got the teenage dirtbag alum 2 for Christmas and forgot about it till the other day and love rise against war hero (great lyrics) and Hollywood undead comin in hot.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## R0B




----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Love this.


----------



## Mark R5

saul said:


> And another dance off.....
> 
> House Party - Dance off - long version - Ain't my type of hype - YouTube


Old school classic. Loved this film!


----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## andspenka

I'm not even sure where I first heard this song, but it's been a favourite for some time now.


----------



## saul




----------



## saul




----------



## Avnt

Check out this video on YouTube:






Seeing how im in it


----------



## R7KY D

Heard this on the radio this morning , Can't get it out of my head !!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Love this tune.


----------



## chongo

Check this out !!! Makes me laugh every time cheers


----------



## Horatio

Saw this on facebook this week






From 1994


----------



## S63

Love a bit of Seasick.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dunno bout the rest of the country, but it's blue skies in South London. Beautiful day...beautiful tune


----------



## saul




----------



## saul

I'm taking you back, back into time..


----------



## R7KY D

Guess what film I've been watching


----------



## saul

heard this today after many a year


----------



## HEADPHONES

Been listening to some G-Easy


----------



## HEADPHONES

Also revisiting old ELECTRO stuff again recently


----------



## HEADPHONES

Love the melody to this.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Horatio said:


> Saw this on facebook this week
> 
> Are those reebok or nike (subtitles) - YouTube
> 
> From 1994
> 
> Corona - Rhythm of the Night - YouTube


This cracked me up:lol:


----------



## Mini devil




----------



## DJ X-Ray

http://r3---sn-cu-aigz.googlevideo....2lFNB4Gcw&pltype=contentugc&c=MWEB&cver=html5


----------



## Christian6984




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Insane what Clyde can do with his hands.

Powerful.


----------



## HEADPHONES

DJ X-Ray said:


> Insane what Clyde can do with his hands.
> 
> Powerful.
> 
> James Brown gives his drummer the spotlight. Live at the Boston Garden. April 5, 1968. - YouTube


So is he THE "funky drummer"!?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

HEADPHONES said:


> So is he THE "funky drummer"!?


Yeah mate.

Only 18 as well when he come with that pattern.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Oh my days.

Listen tune-


----------



## empsburna

Been loving this off for a few days.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Jedi Mind Tricks
Got quite a few of their albums.
They sample alot of classical music and this one always reminds me of the old De Beers diamond advert.


----------



## HEADPHONES

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah mate.
> 
> Only 18 as well when he come with that pattern.
> 
> Clyde Stubblefield: Cold Sweat - Funky Drummer (James Brown) - YouTube


What a talented guy.
Imagine how much energy has been created by generations bopping away to his beats!


----------



## alfajim

Jedi mind tricks, class. I remember a lad at work giving me one of their albums, along with another super talented bloke, immortal technique.


----------



## James Bagguley

Get some snow thrown...
















Boom.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Crate digging at the weekend and dug this nugget out the loft.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Your loft collection must be worth a few bob if you've got crates of this stuff up there:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

HEADPHONES said:


> Your loft collection must be worth a few bob if you've got crates of this stuff up there:thumb:


Good 17 k and counting mate haha.

Remember this one?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Big tune.


----------



## R7KY D

Only if you know , And if you know then you know you know


----------



## empsburna




----------



## Kerr

I'll post this although nobody will listen.

If you like emotionally charged/depressing songs by a fine musician, this guy fits the bill.

Hopefully he'll play near me soon. Check out his other tracks


----------



## mayhem85

Desire by years and years, don't know why but really gets me in the mood for a party lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

One of my all time favourites.

Could never tire of this.

17 dislikes! WHAT!!!

Like seriously???

Are they actually joking.

>Timeless


----------



## Steve_6R

Awesome song!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Starbuck88

At the minute, I'm really liking this...

LunchMoney Lewis - Bills


----------



## DJ X-Ray

You want a fresh style? Let me show ya.


----------



## KarateKid

Really digging this track at the moment...


----------



## GarveyVW

Heard this on the radio and now can't stop listening to it.


----------



## saul

It's been a long time, I shouldn't have left you
Without a strong rhyme to step to
Think of how many weak shows you slept through
Time's up, I'm sorry I kept you.......


----------



## DJ X-Ray

saul said:


> It's been a long time, I shouldn't have left you
> Without a strong rhyme to step to
> Think of how many weak shows you slept through
> Time's up, I'm sorry I kept you.......
> 
> Soul II Soul - Missing You - YouTube


Tune Saul, one of my all timers dat:thumb:


----------



## saul

Let's go...


----------



## zippo

cant get this out of my head .


----------



## saul

BOGOF


----------



## R7KY D

You think you know music






And sampled brilliantly here


----------



## PugIain

I'm really ****ing my mrs off listening to these


----------



## MDC250

Just back from holiday and this is stuck in my head!


----------



## Horatio

Lorde - Yellow Flicker Beat


----------



## Kerr

Finding myself looking through youtube for some oldies. Can't beat a a bit of Big Country. A couple of live songs to listen to.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Once I heard this on the TV show "Suits" couldn't get this out my head... - YouTube


----------



## uruk hai

There's two at the moment, the lyrics for this track are great.






Liking this one too.


----------



## Outshone

No static at all...


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Major Lazer - Powerful (feat. Ellie Goulding & Tarrus Riley)


----------



## R7KY D

Heard this on the radio today took me back quite a few years

******* Brilliant


----------



## cossiecol

One of my favourite bands and songs: Biffy Clyro, Mountains

MON THE BIFF


----------



## saul

Taking you backkkkk.....


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## muzzer

I have three going round my head right now

1:




Was a song when the guests assembled for our wedding but also pretty poignant after mum passed away 6 days before our big day

2:




Was a 50/50 decision between this and number 3 for first dance, this lost out....just..... and so was added to the guests assemble music

3:




Our first dance and i think the right choice too, even if every b****r did stand by and watch me make a fool of myself. Not one stepped in to save me from eternal embarrassment


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

808 state,never gets old perfect chillout song when i wax the car


----------



## camerashy

Alex - even the record label is Zano how appropriate...lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

camerashy said:


> Alex - even the record label is Zano how appropriate...lol


It says, Zang, actually, i've got it; it's on ZTT Records:thumb:

The original version is the best.


----------



## Horatio

80's with a modern twist...i think


----------



## R7KY D

Love it or hate it


----------



## PugIain

A piece of music with an epic video. Watched it about 8 times today 





And yes, the guy doing the voice over is Earl Boen. Dr Silberman from the Terminator movies.


----------



## Sport Driver

Currently this 




It's the song written and performed by a band of my school mates. It's in Slovene language so you probably won't understand a thing but still, if anyone has any opinions on it share it, here or under the video, they would be very thankful. I love the song


----------



## saul

This...


----------



## Shiny

Loving this at the moment. Kind of reminds me of early Sugarcubes (e.g. Icelandic version of Birthday when Bjork was good) building up to a lovely post-rock crescendo.


----------



## Horatio

Wax Tailor, very easy on the ears


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## DJ X-Ray

Proper music


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Managed to get standing tickets for these in November at Sheffield so gonna be an early birthday surprise for her! Really looking forward to it now as i've heard they're great live.


----------



## R7KY D

Forgot how damn good this was


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Right now I can't get this out of my head. It's too catchy!


----------



## Hondafan1

holly ghost - superman

KDA - turn the music louder


----------



## saul




----------



## Kerr

This is a cracking track. Bought the album on the back of it.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

:thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Ermmmm the Aussie bloke kevin wilson
Hey santa claus



I'm SURE if I put it up I would get banned rather than the usual infraction


----------



## graham1970

Wheres my #uckin bike?


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## FallenAngel

Any trance fans here? Proggy, melodic uplifting? Melotrance? 

Everybody can skip to 2:00 min to travel where ever they want.


----------



## spursfan

Back to my hey day!!!!

Kev


----------



## spursfan

and another one from the 80's


----------



## Soul boy 68

Something to get your foot stomping on a Saturday afternoon from the Whispers in 1987.


----------



## danwel

Currently listening to the Entourage Soundtracks from now until i finish at 6 ish tonight while i crack on with some work


----------



## HEADPHONES

The ultimate 3 mc's live 
It was on my electro 12 tape.
Back in '86 my classmates all wanted a copy


----------



## turbosnoop

Seriously this is getting ridiculous now, it popped into my head one day and I can't stop listening to it


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Soul boy 68

spursfan said:


> NEWCLEUS - JAM ON IT - YouTube
> 
> and another one from the 80's


Used t to jam on to this in the day, great tune. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Rachel96

Anyone listening to a bit of Bowie in the car lately?

Just remembered how much I love the song Starman!


----------



## HEADPHONES

The O'Jays
For the love of money


----------



## HEADPHONES




----------



## saul

Sorry Folks....It's been a while, hopefully all is well now and I can say I'm back!!

Going out to the old skool ravers!!


----------



## HEADPHONES

Meli'sa Morgan was in Manchester recently with Patti LaBelle and the Whispers.
Would have loved to have gone.


----------



## Kimo

Sean Paul - like glue

What a tune


----------



## muzzer

99 Souls The Girl is Mine


----------



## saul

HEADPHONES said:


> Meli'sa Morgan was in Manchester recently with Patti LaBelle and the Whispers.
> Would have loved to have gone.


That would have been a concert and a half...


----------



## saul




----------



## saul

And another one...


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## PugIain

Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet band, Night moves and Hollywood nights.


----------



## R7KY D

it's an old un , but it's a good un


----------



## salow3

Old skool


----------



## DJ X-Ray

salow3 said:


> Old skool
> 
> YouTube- RHYTHM ON THE LOOSE - break of dawn


Yeah, big tune. Used to smash that vinyl.

12 dislikes!?!? What idiots.


----------



## Mr Concours

Loving this at the moment-

Mike Posner - I Took A Pill In Ibiza (Seeb Remix Clean lyrics)


----------



## R7KY D

I forgot how good Dialectrix is , Until today when our relationship was rekindled


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pure dance floor destruction, from way back... when Strictly Rhythm was good...


----------



## grout20

"Open Up" by Leftfield

Actually, most tracks from the Leftfield album "Leftism" which is always in the CD unit in the car!


----------



## empsburna

I forgot about this thread. Some great sounds.


----------



## saul

Another Legend lost so quick..

R.I.P. Prince


----------



## Kerr

Before the Brewdog AGM the other week I'd never seen Frightened Rabbit live. You have to see them live and buy the albums. The new one is good. There isn't much on YouTube of the new album.






Here's some older tracks.











It has to be their year for more success.


----------



## happmadison1978

Love this version.

While My Guitar Gently Weeps with epic Prince guitar solo.


----------



## Bizcam

Disturbed : The Sound of silence


----------



## wd40

Its not a song as such but its the theme tune to "Hong Kong Phooey"!!!:lol:


----------



## Jam*




----------



## Guest

Bizcam said:


> Disturbed : The Sound of silence
> Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence [Official Music Video] - YouTube


Yep, brilliant version of the old classic. Love It!


----------



## muzzer

Sleeping Dogs by Zakk Wylde from his new album Book of Shadows 2


----------



## dchapman88

muzzer said:


> Sleeping Dogs by Zakk Wylde from his new album Book of Shadows 2


Tuuuuune!
Anything with Zakk Wylde in is a great song!


----------



## muzzer

dchapman88 said:


> Tuuuuune!
> Anything with Zakk Wylde in is a great song!


Yeah but his melodic stuff is much better than his BLS stuff for me. He can definitely strum a Les Paul though


----------



## reks

Dua lipa for me 😊


----------



## PugIain

Bizcam said:


> Disturbed : The Sound of silence
> Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence [Official Music Video] - YouTube


I've listened to this loads recently, brilliant.


----------



## Starbuck88

Discovered this song whilst channel flicking and coming across 'The Highwaymen'. I knew johnny cash but didn't know of the other guys. I've now been sat YouTubing all these classic songs I didn't know who sang them.


----------



## reks

Love this one


----------



## MDC250

Addicted to Gomorra and can't stop listening to this...


----------



## saul

On the way home this came on the radio....


----------



## R7KY D

Eazy Mother******* E


----------



## muzzer

Black Shadow said:


> Yep, brilliant version of the old classic. Love It!


And David Draiman has an incredible voice.


----------



## Lars Z

muzzer said:


> Sleeping Dogs by Zakk Wylde from his new album Book of Shadows 2


How the hell have I missed out on him? Brilliant.


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## ITHAQVA

Zardonic!





 :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

Fully expecting to get shot down here , But ..................


----------



## camerashy

Sponge Bob Square Pants keeps rattling around in my head and it's driving me crazy


----------



## chris.t

America by Neil Diamond after watching the Jazz Singer the other day.


----------



## dholdi




----------



## reks




----------



## Ross




----------



## transtek

Black Shadow said:


> Yep, brilliant version of the old classic. Love It!


Can't stop listening to this and humming it all the time! What a voice!:thumb:


----------



## insanejim69

Dwight Twilley - Looking For The Magic . God its addictive to listen to atm. Or when I am driving .......... My Chemical Romance - Planetary GO . 

James


----------



## Surrey Sam

Oh it's stuck in my head alright.

(p.s. video is work safe etc)


----------



## saul

Some songs are worthy of the remix...


----------



## uruk hai

These two.


----------



## PugIain

War pigs - Black Sabbath.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Another old skool classic


----------



## Lost Boys

This...constantly.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Surrey Sam said:


> Oh it's stuck in my head alright.
> 
> (p.s. video is work safe etc)


I'm sure ITV4 used this for some of the promo videos for the BTCC last year. Certainly put me in mind of it.

Good track.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Loving this at the moment


----------



## PugIain




----------



## PugIain




----------



## Zebra

This, after remembering how a colleague used to sing it to anyone looking miserable who walked past our office window.

Good times.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'm funking tonight, are you?


----------



## willyjay212

All off justin bieber songs! Sorry if I sound gay but I think he's a legend hahah 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

willyjay212 said:


> All off justin bieber songs! Sorry if I sound gay but I think he's a legend hahah
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


There's some things you never admit to anyone. That's got to be right up there with the worst confessions.


----------



## rob267

willyjay212 said:


> All off justin bieber songs! Sorry if I sound gay but I think he's a legend hahah
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


😂😂😂😂😂 LEGEND😂😂😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Despacito.....extremely catching!


----------



## HEADPHONES

My


Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm funking tonight, are you?
> 
> Blue Feather - Let's Funk Tonight (1981) - YouTube


I been funkin' around alot lately too going through tracks by the METERS..... personally find them more funky than James Brown


----------



## willyjay212

Mikesphotaes said:


> Despacito.....extremely catching!


Thank you someone for agreeing with me 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Versoman

metallica four horseman live at rasputin

old school heavy:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## dchapman88

Versoman said:


> metallica four horseman live at rasputin
> 
> old school heavy:thumb:


Tuuuuuuunnnnneeeee!!!!

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Paul K

I just love the opening riff to this






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dropped this at a barbecue today ❤


----------



## enc

late to the party with this one ... but a real shiver down the spine when we hit the chorus ..


----------



## Mark R5

A couple of mine at the moment. Love the video to this:






And love the tune to this, think it'll be a big summer classic...


----------



## reks




----------



## LewisChadwick7

this 



 ......... and i'm not even a town fan! i find myself humming along all day at work to this :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The best Northern Soul record of all time IMO. Amazing track.
Soul Boy will know this


----------



## GleemSpray

I grew up listening to the 3 before 8 EP being played over and over in our house, so they always strike a deeper chord than others that i have grown to love.

Other than that, this has always hit the spot for me.


----------



## techtim

AC/DC - Thunderstruck, Had it playing on and off in the car now for about 6 weeks,


----------



## NeoEvo8

Howling at the moon by Nathaniel ratelif and the night sweats.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

This is a great track






The most unlikely match in history? There's some bad words at the start. NSFW.






The crowd clearly don't know the rules. :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Not listening to right now as such, but the last 2 Monday's I've been filming at a local Operatics company to help promote a new World Premiere musical.... I've had two of their songs stuck in my head ever since! I guess that's a good thing. (TBF, one of the tracks I'm using as an instrumental for the video, so that's not helping lol)


----------



## LewisChadwick7

I'm finding myself playing purple rain a lot lately


----------



## PugIain




----------



## dchapman88

PugIain said:


>


What a song!!!!


----------



## PugIain

dchapman88 said:


> What a song!!!!


Just seeing if I can get in to them. Coming from iron maiden and Metallica the time signature changes are a bit weird!

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

PugIain said:


> Just seeing if I can get in to them. Coming from iron maiden and Metallica the time signature changes are a bit weird!
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


Yeah being a massive Metallica fan I know what you mean, but that is defo a fantastic song from Tool


----------



## dchapman88

This!!!
Admittedly the hairdo's leave a lot to be desired lol

Any fan of a guitar should really love this guy! 
Who needs lyrics when you can play like this!

Best 3:41 you'll have today!!


----------



## JayMac

I can’t stop listening to Van Morrison - Into the mystic, recently!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

this..


----------



## muzzer

Getting into Royal Blood quite a bit, How did we get so Dark is a great album and considering they are only a duo, they create a monster sound


----------



## Andyblue

muzzer said:


> Getting into Royal Blood quite a bit, How did we get so Dark is a great album and considering they are only a duo, they create a monster sound


Just had a listen to the title track - very good, going to listen to the album later...

Now the video - that's something else...


----------



## muzzer

Andyblue said:


> Just had a listen to the title track - very good, going to listen to the album later...
> 
> Now the video - that's something else...


The video is a touch different, i'll gve you that


----------



## Meta5

AC/DC Thunderstruck


----------



## Sam534

Meta5 said:


> AC/DC Thunderstruck


That is a big tune. Highly approve

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58

Still love this song.


----------



## Andyblue

Sam534 said:


> That is a big tune. Highly approve
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


In the car, turned up


----------



## FiestaRed

Being of a certain age, I know of Foster and Allen and I've only known Shayne Ward as an "actor" from Corro. A couple of days ago I discovered the three of them on YouTube on an Irish TV show singing Galway Girl and I can't believe how much I enjoyed it.

So much so I bought the single from Amazon and it's currently driving my family mad playing on a loop in the car.


----------



## Guest

In different periods - it's different tracks. Every time I can hear a track and listen to it many times)


----------



## Shiny

Not so much a song, but an album. I recently bought Mogwai's "Every Country's Sun" on vinyl and it is such a lovely album, sides 2 and 4 (ah, the good old days) are superb.

Sit down late at night, turn the lights down, turn the speakers up and chill out with a whiskey in hand.


----------



## Needs a clean

Wow! Can't believe this thread is still going strong!&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## beambeam

Shiny said:


> Not so much a song, but an album. I recently bought Mogwai's "Every Country's Sun" on vinyl and it is such a lovely album, sides 2 and 4 (ah, the good old days) are superb.
> 
> Sit down late at night, turn the lights down, turn the speakers up and chill out with a whiskey in hand.
> 
> Mogwai - Every Country's Sun (2017) [Full Album] - YouTube


Awesome, been a long time fan. Are you into any other similar bands?

Got tickets to see Mogwai in Edinburgh later in August, can't wait!


----------



## gargreen7

Pale Waves - Eighteen 
Pop


----------



## Ethan71

Ethan


----------



## Shiny

beambeam said:


> Awesome, been a long time fan. Are you into any other similar bands?
> 
> Got tickets to see Mogwai in Edinburgh later in August, can't wait!


Excellent stuff, a gig in their homeland should be awesome.

As the years went on, I kind of progressed from years punk/indie/grunge into screamo (not My Chemical Romance stuff, but stuff like Indian Summer, Orchid, Page99, Raein, Saetia etc).

Meanwhile, my teenage lad was finding his own way in music and getting into mathrock - TTNG, American Football and some post rock -*shels and so on.

Post rock/ambient post rock turned out to be perfect middle ground for us and such great music to chill to. There's far too many genres about nowadays, but i guess as far as "ambient post rock" goes, i'm into bands like Mogwai, Sigur Ros, Godspeed You! Black Emperor and so on. Was listening to "Lift your skinny fists..." last night as my son bought me the double vinyl LP for my birthday. There's often a fine line between the ambient stuff and more noisy stuff, so it really appeals to me.

My favourite song ever is (i guess) classed as a screamo song, but with talking, a a quiet slow intro building to a crescendo it can easily pass as an ambient post rock song, or ambient post rock, or post hardcore, or emo :lol:


----------



## Brian1612

Hated this to begin with... now really catchy to the point I can't get it out my head.


----------



## uruk hai

I love this at the moment.


----------



## Ben_W

Gerry Cinnamon- Sometimes. 

Shes a belter is also very good.


----------



## transtek

Big The Damned fan, but this is pretty good:


----------



## transtek

This is pretty cool:


----------



## Shiny

Enjoying Aldo Raine at the moment, another random Bandcamp discovery. This is a great, simple but effective crescendo tune (after the few seconds of screaming intro). Makes me think of Built to Spill's Time Trap for some reason.

NFSW song title...

https://bit.ly/2N4SUGZ


----------



## vsideboy

MOP - Ante Up 

Every time I'm on the way to the gym.


----------



## bluechimp

My mates band Circus Wolves - Infamy, great song.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Dua Lipa one kiss. 
Been around for a while but can't get enough of it.


----------



## alex5230

Absolutely 

Twenty One Pilots - Stressed Out

once a day


----------



## Bizcam

Great duo.:thumb:


----------



## Stoner

Parmalee - great combo of rock guitar and country.


----------



## RandomlySet

I heard this song earlier in the week whilst listening to a Lana Del Rey playlist






I cannot get this track out of my head!


----------



## pt1

Technohead- I want to be a hippie

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

pt1 said:


> Technohead- I want to be a hippie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shiny

I bought the 12" vinyl of "the Decline" to add to my collection and it arrived last week. Needless to say it is getting some airtime on the Rega P3 

Quite possibly the best song ever...


----------



## Surrey Sam

*Menual - Shimmering [EP]*

This has been getting a lot of repeat time for me.

Not sure what genre it fits into - Chillstep, Future Garage or Ambient Electronic? It's just very chilled out music with great bass lines that pull you in, immersing the brain with comfortable sound.


----------



## saul

going through my vinyl collection and came across this


----------



## auditek

I found this on Youtube..She's not trying to copy the great Freddie, it's just her version of the song..Totally full of power and passion...


----------



## Cookies

A friend sent me this last night, the music is good, but the video is incredible.






Enjoy

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Cookies said:


> A friend sent me this last night, the music is good, but the video is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Great video, thanks. If you liked that watch this one. It gives me chills.

It's an unofficial video to Rush track (so obviously the music is awesome), but the guy who did this got the video spot on:


----------



## Mark R5

I find this very catchy and somehow really enjoy the video too!


----------



## Stoner

Mine is more of an earworm and its driving me mad. I have just spend 4 days in Disneyland Paris with the kids and this seemed to be playing CONSTANTLY!!






I even find myself humming it at work which is not good


----------



## huxley309




----------



## Droppedit

Surrey Sam said:


> This has been getting a lot of repeat time for me.
> 
> Not sure what genre it fits into - Chillstep, Future Garage or Ambient Electronic? It's just very chilled out music with great bass lines that pull you in, immersing the brain with comfortable sound.


Oohhh, good shout Sam. Love that.


----------



## pt1

Ant and dec=tonight im free

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## gargreen7

Forever In Combat - Home [Rock/Alternative]


----------



## Surrey Sam

*Kevin Bloody Wilson*

My favourite (adult) Christmas song:


----------



## Kerr

Not many versions on YouTube.


----------



## RS3

Had this in my head for a few days now. cant get it out!.






Wino - Hard Rock legend from St Vitus, Spirit Caravan, Hidden Hand and many more great bands.


----------



## PugIain




----------



## DimitriUK




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## pt1

Praga khan=injected with poison

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego

Goldsboro - Great White Buffalo

For the powerbeat lover.


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Shiny

WristyManchego said:


> Goldsboro - Great White Buffalo
> 
> For the powerbeat lover.


That's quite good that, it's like Phil Lynott has joined Wolfmother!


----------



## marrio

Daft Punk & Pharrell Williams - Gust Of Wind


----------



## chris182

Volbeat - Doc Holiday.

Just cant stop listening to the intro, especially the part after the banjo's.


----------



## Shiny

Been listening to Demezumari discography for a while in the car now, free download on Bandcamp if you like kind of post rock/mild screamo music - https://damezumari.bandcamp.com/track/gravity-is-a-choice


----------



## Sharkfat

Have had this on a lot lately. Might appeal to those who like the heavy guitar based stuff


----------



## vsideboy

Tyga - Taste for some reason, like the backing tune.


----------



## Andy1972

Split from my wife recently, or rather she split from me after announcing 'she wasn't happy'. Its become clear that she wants to have guilt free drinking sessions every week with her friends (shes 47 not 25…..) and openly admitted shed rather spend time with her friends than with us as a family. But in hindsight I feel so much better for her going - zero stress now, ive bought the house, redecorated how I like, no one to negotiate purchases with and I get to see the kids every day so happy days.

As it was unexpected some of the lines in *Lewis Capaldi 'someone you loved'* were pretty apt for me not long after the split. All good now though.

_Now the day bleeds
Into nightfall
And you're not here
To get me through it all
I let my guard down
And then you pulled the rug
I was getting kinda used to being someone you loved_


----------



## Shiny

Andy1972 said:


> As it was unexpected some of the lines in *Lewis Capaldi 'someone you loved'* were pretty apt for me not long after the split. All good now though.


This isn't meant to offend in any way, but you may enjoy this... (contains one NSFW word :thumb


----------



## Andy1972

Shiny said:


> This isn't meant to offend in any way, but you may enjoy this... (contains one NSFW word :thumb
> 
> NOFX - I Got One jealous Again, Again - YouTube


Haha I like it. Strangely the only 'are you having a f**kin laugh' moment was when she asked if she could have the brand new sofas shed asked us to get just before xmas (while she was planning her exit).

Shes still at it now.... 'can I borrow your lawnmower, how do I retune the TV'... im nearly at the point of saying 'hang on - you wanted out - so learn the tune the tv yourself'


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## Mike777

Classics!


----------



## Gafferinc




----------



## mr2nut123

ROAM - Playing Fiction


----------



## Kerr

Biffy Clyro cover of Frightened Rabbit.

It is a slow start before it gets going. Nothing on the original though.


----------



## chris182

Road of Resistance: Babymetal


----------



## PugIain

Vicarious by Tool, it's pretty good.






Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

"I don't care" by Wino
It's from the acoustic album "Adrift" which is highly recommended.
Scott Weinrich - Doom Legend from the bands St Vitus, The Obsessed, Spirit Caravan, The Hidden Hand and more over the last 40 years.


----------



## NorthantsPete

my sister showed me this from the 80s.. i knew the song but nt the video..

hes obviosuly putting on faces to be angry but keeps cracking up. stayed in my head for a full 2 weeks! Shame he died this year.

Talk Talks - It's a shame


----------



## chris182

Jinjer - Pisces.

What a voice.


----------



## RandomlySet

At the moment a couple of Childish Gambino tracks

Sweatpants





3005





After listening to Anderson .Paak for the past 2-3 years, someone at work mention Childish Gambino (before "This Is America was released). At the time I think I listened to his latest album (Redbone) and couldn't get in to it. Then back in April during a week off work which I spent detailing, I started getting bored of listening to Anderson .Paak on repeat and gave Childish Gambino another try. Can't stop listening to "Because The Internet" and "Camp (Delux)" albums.


----------



## Shiny

With all the weather we've been having recently, a bit of GSY!BE - Lift Your Skinny Fists never goes a miss to sit back and relax to -


----------



## Richors

Anything by Alter Bridge.................


----------



## pt1

United Nations-u and me 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Ben

Shiny said:


> With all the weather we've been having recently, a bit of GSY!BE - Lift Your Skinny Fists never goes a miss to sit back and relax to -
> 
> Godspeed You Black Emperor - Storm - YouTube


Are you a Fly Pam Am fan too Shiny? New album came out recently


----------



## Shiny

Mr Ben said:


> Are you a Fly Pam Am fan too Shiny? New album came out recently


I'm a bit on the fence with what i've heard. My Bloody Valentine are one of my all time favourite bands and Fly Pam Am kind of make me feel like they are a lesser version without packing the punch, if that makes sense?

I got into (proper) screamo a few years back - Indian Summer, Orchid, Saetia, Raein, Pg99 etc and my lad has tried to calm me down over the last few years with post rock - GSY!BE, Mogwai, Sigor Ros and so on. So many bands though!

I bought my lad some Boss pedals (reverb & loop) and a fuzz pedal and he can make some proper good post rock noises!


----------



## Shiny

Ooh, this came up on Youtube when I was listening to City Of Caterpillar, superb bit of instrumental post rock -


----------



## Shiny

Ooh, this came up on Youtube when I was listening to City Of Caterpillar, superb bit of instrumental post rock -


----------



## RS3

^ Ooh, never heard of but Like the sound ^.

Will have a proper listen when at home.


----------



## RS3

I do appreciate most car loving amateur and pro retailers wont be in to such extreme music (although both pro retailers near me are guitar shredders and play in rock bands) but I just can't stop listening to this every day.

Dragonaut by Sleep.


----------



## Crackfox

Let it Go......not through choice.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

Theme song to the Firefly series. Watched the series again for the 4th time, still love it.


----------



## Shiny

Been revisiting Potemkin City Limits recently, now i can't stop playing it!

Propagandhi are such a great band, and they've progressed over the years from punk activists to punk/metal/post hardcore.

Everything about this album is superb, from the guitar riffs (love the bit in Fedella's Hearse) and backing vocals, to the lyrics and the unique way they are delivered.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Fancied a bit of foot tapping so I thought I'd post this, Going out to anyone on here who likes Soul and boogie.


----------



## Christian6984

As a fan of Green Day really enjoyed Billie Joe Armstrong covering some older songs under #NoFunMondays on youtube during lockdown


----------



## nbray67

On Days Like This - Matt Munro.

Thank me later!


----------



## spooky128

nbray67 said:


> On Days Like This - Matt Munro.
> 
> Thank me later!


From the Italian job good shout

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Midland - Drinkin’ Problem.

Love these guys, can’t stop listening to them.


----------



## RS3

Just got the album Black Heaven by Earthless and can't stop listening to the 1st track "Gifted by the wind".,
Great space rock band. Will defo go see them next time they are in the UK,


----------



## Cookeh

I dig that, a lot. But the sq is dire, compressed to hell and back. They remind me of Radio Moscow.


----------



## RS3

Cookeh said:


> I dig that, a lot. But the sq is dire, compressed to hell and back. They remind me of Radio Moscow.


There biggest influence I believe are The Atomic *****wax - Absolutely amazing band who ive seen several times.


----------



## RS3

Cookeh said:


> I dig that, a lot. But the sq is dire, compressed to hell and back. They remind me of Radio Moscow.


Thanks for the tip on Radio Moscow. Hadnt heard of them before - Just bought "New Beginnings".:thumb:


----------



## Cookeh

You may well like The Vintage Caravan too, though they are a touch more blues-y. If you like them then look at Blues Pills as well.


----------



## PugIain

Painkiller - Judas Priest.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Jerusalema - Master KG


----------



## nogrille

I only discovered Caribou recently, and I'm obsessed with this:


----------



## RS3

Cookeh said:


> You may well like The Vintage Caravan too, though they are a touch more blues-y. If you like them then look at Blues Pills as well.


Had a look at these. Not so keen on The Vintage Caravan (much prefer Spirit caravan with Wino) but the Blues Pills sounds good.


----------



## PugIain

Possibly the only metal song about a train.





My neighbours are enjoying the guitar riff.


----------



## RS3

PugIain said:


> Possibly the only metal song about a train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbours are enjoying the guitar riff.


I can think of a few:

Train Wreck by Earthride (awesome doom band)




Train of consequence by Megadeth
Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne
Rock N Roll Train by AC/DC
Train Kept a rollin by Aerosmith
(OK, above 2 or 3 not really metal but good nonetheless).


----------



## PugIain

RS3 said:


> I can think of a few:
> 
> Train Wreck by Earthride (awesome doom band)
> Train Wreck - YouTube
> Train of consequence by Megadeth
> Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne
> Rock N Roll Train by AC/DC
> Train Kept a rollin by Aerosmith
> (OK, above 2 or 3 not really metal but good nonetheless).


I meant the ONLY.


----------



## Shiny

Mystery Train by UFO


----------



## Shiny

Lampshade's "Clean" (second track on the link) came on my random playlist when walking to work this morning. I forgot how lovely this is. Kind of if Placebo, *shels and the Sundays (not the Saturdays) had a love child.






"The Hug" (track 10) makes perfect easy listening.


----------



## woodym3

Sarejevo by the Ks. One of their early ones but still an epic tune.


----------



## LSpec

right now, till the sky fall down, dash berlin, and love the video


----------



## muzzer

Through my stepson who is majorly into his metal, i've been introduced to the Swedish metal band Ghost.

Different visuals but they are good, although i think it is a one man project and then he recruits touring members as his Nameless Ghouls.


----------



## reks

Kyle hume , if i would have known.


----------



## evanhartshorne

Bob Vylan


----------



## ridders66

Currently I am listening to Wasted Days, by John Mellencamp featuring Bruce Springsteen, both reminiscing about getting old and watching the days, especially through Covid, pass them by.


----------



## RS3

ridders66 said:


> Currently I am listening to Wasted Days, by John Mellencamp featuring Bruce Springsteen, both reminiscing about getting old and watching the days, especially through Covid, pass them by.


I've been listening to the new Super group "Stoner" featuring Brant Bjork and Nick Oliveri of Kyuss/Queens of the Stone Age. Took my youngest to see them last week in Manchester. Really good. I met one of my old music heroes Mario Lalli of Yawning Man and Fatso Jetson who is their Tour Manager.


----------



## Teamleader 21

For the 1st time in a lot of years I've got a record player, got my old music out and put on Next by Sensational Alex Harvey Band, in particular 'Faith Healer'


----------



## Shiny

Teamleader 21 said:


> For the 1st time in a lot of years I've got a record player, got my old music out and put on Next by Sensational Alex Harvey Band, in particular 'Faith Healer'


Welcome to a new hobby infinitely more expensive that detailing... :lol:


----------



## JU5T1N

Saxon 









Saxon - Power Level


Saxon - Power Level Will2Rise




odysee.com


----------



## Bratwurst

Utterly hooked on the two new Chillies albums. Absolutely superb and at their best imo.


----------



## ridders66




----------



## ridders66




----------



## al_kaholik

I listened to this and wasn’t too big into it. A day later I couldn’t get the hook out of my head and now look forward to the upcoming album


----------



## Itstony

Rod Stewart and The Faces singing a cover live on the BBC.
They took this track by The Temptations "Loosing You" to another level. Kenny Jones on drums just went off piste in a once in a lifetime live performance.
Play it at least once a week at least.


----------

